# The Sea's Righteous Might



## reddist (Apr 6, 2005)

Swift Rock Bay

Swift Rock Bay is nestled in a natural harbor of volcanic rock, carved out by eons of storms and waves.  The natural curvature of the bay provided the much desired protection from buffeting ocean waves for the original settlers, and the village grew to a town and then to a small city over the period two hundred years.  Now the port town serves as a major stopping point for ships and travelers moving between the northern and southern parts of the continent of Kaddan, and is the only point from which ships will set out for the Ichidan Islands.

Swift Rock Bay is much like any other harbor town, with dock yards, wharf warehouses and offices, stinking markets, rough bars, and enough seedy action to satisfy the most corrupt tastes.  The city is naturally stratified into upper and lower class neighborhoods by the bowl shape of the Bay, with the wealthier, cleaner parts of the city near the top, where the Midden Road meets the city boundaries and spills into the bowl, down to the lower portions of the city, where vice and shadows rule.  East on the Midden Road takes you to past the Rakeen Plains, on to Seth Downs and then to Gale’s Notch, and eventually to the gates of the Brimrock Enclave in the Ixtapa Mountains, many hundreds of miles across the continent.

At night, the lower portion of Swift Rock Bay is slave to the passions of sailors, whores, gamblers, thieves, and miscreants of every type.  During the daylight however, the streets and bazaars are bright with the promise of fame, fortune, and hope.  Hawkers summon freelance mariners to crew ships both large and small, and merchants display wares and baubles from the Silvestri Forests from the north or the Redthorn Jungles from the South, or pearlescent jewelry and coral knives from the Ichidan Isles, just over the horizon to the west.  Goods from inland, shipments from Gale’s Notch or Caldessa herself, are available to those who have the coin.   

Work is easy to find in Swift Rock Bay.  Mariners are always needed, and often ships will take on additional help to protect shipments from pirates who roam the Crescent Seas.  Inland, caravans frequently move from Swift Rock Bay to Gale’s Notch, and are eager to avoid the predations of the Taheen Raiders sweeping out of the Rakeen Plains. 

Recently, rumors of a new string of islands, possibly even a new continent, have been filtering through the dockyards and wharf bars.  One ship, _The Sea’s Righteous Might_, is said to be hiring a crew to set out for these new islands, and Captain Peliad Kestor is looking to augment his crew with fighters to protect against both pirates and the savagery of the unexplored isles…


----------



## reddist (Apr 6, 2005)

*Iggy Glenfannon*

Iggy Glenfannon

Iggy Glenfannon is a tall, bony man with a hook nose and bushy brown eyebrows.  His voluminous green robes conceal a lanky, lean frame, and a pair of round spectacles rest on his nose.  Iggy looks out over the gathered crowd of adventurers gathered before him, all responding to the advert he had posted about town requesting the aid of explorers.  He peers down at a list he has prepared, squinting in the bright light of the noonday sun.
	“Now, thankya all for your interest… ya unnerstand when I tell you I canna hire the lot of you.  No.  I’ve considered your qualifications, and I've decided to hire the following people.  If your name is called, please report to _The Sea’s Righteous Might _ at dawn two day’s hence, and be prepared for a journey of not less than six months.  Captain Kestor has your signing bonus, and I suggest you spend the lot of it.  There’ll be no bars nor women to take your money where we’re going.”


----------



## reddist (Apr 6, 2005)

_The Sea’s Righteous Might_

_The Sea’s Righteous Might _ is a three-masted clipper built by an odd conjunction of Elven wood-lore and Dwarven ingenuity.  Sailors who have crewed her swear by her maneuverability and speed, and speak in awe of Captain Kestor.  Peliad served in the Caldessan Navy for more than 30 years before he retired to _The Sea’s Righteous Might_, and he spent every copper he had, and then some, during her construction.  Now he sails primarily between Swift Rock Bay and the Ichidan Isles, carrying luxury goods and wealthy passengers.  The routes are beautiful but routine, and Peliad has been getting bored with the repetition.

When the Caldessan Cartographer’s guild approached him with the plan of sailing beyond any charted region he leapt at the chance to put his ship and his skills to a real test, a test he felt was finally worthy of him and his ship.  That the guild offered him enough money to pay off his debts tenfold was also no small gain, and Peliad instantly sent word to his officers to begin calling trusted sailors to crew _The Sea’s Righteous Might._


----------



## reddist (Apr 6, 2005)

*The Clam Shell*

The Clam Shell is as upbeat an establishment as there is in the lower portions of Swift Rock Bay.  The chef, Gilly Ulston, is known for the spiced dry rubs and hot mustards he uses to spice his seafood, and for reasons unknown he only stocks Elven wines from the Kale Valley Vinyards.  Beers and Ales are cheaper though, and flow freely during those days between arrivals and departures, usually with a bowl of breaded clam meat or spiced 'zard nuggets.   Most sailors would not think of spending their signing bonus anywhere else other than the Clam Shell, feasting on Gilly's blackened seabass with a mug of Kale Valley Honeyed Blackberry wine to wash it down.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph hears his name called as one of the adventurers and smiles in a self-satisfied manner.  He nods at the others who were called, and heads immediately for the Clam Shell.  Upon entering, he shouts out "Ho there, a flagon of ale and two plates of todays special for me, then!"  He turns and says conversationally to whoever happens to be there, "Hummph!  Finally going to get myself out of this stinkin' town.  No more dayjobs, and no more 'Oh please, come kill this rat for me, Jal' noise.  I'ts a proper magician's job at last!"  With that, he sits down and begins feasting.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 6, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

The person Jal is speaking to is a woman with long, flowing red hair. He may or may not recognize her from the crowd where Iggy was announcing names. She smiles at his comments as she sips what appears to be some of Gilly's elven wine.

"Eager to leave town, are you? For me, this city is just a rest stop onto more adventurous shores. My name is Marisa, and I noticed that I will be joining you on the _Sea's Mightous Right_."  She turns to the waitress, and asks her "might I get a plate of today's special? This might be the last time I've tasted civilized food in a while."

"So, you're a sorcerer, eh? I've always been fascinated in some of the arcane mysteries. Myself, I have been blessed with being touched by Wee Jas"  she says as the thumbs her necklace with Wee Jas' holy symbol at its base, "so it is hard for me to understand how the arcane touches others."

"What have you heard about our destination? I've heard all sorts of tall tales... they say a new continent awaits us! Isn't this exciting?"


----------



## scout989 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Wee Jas, eh?  Ye're not gonna kill us in our sleep eh? *chuckles*  Nah, I'm just jokin' missy.  A pleasure it will be to have someone along who understands death, and can keep me from it should it suit ye.  As for understanding of the arcane arts,  ye want a wizzerd fer that job, I just call the spells and they come to me, no understanding about it."  He eats some more, drinks his ale, and calls for another before continuing.  "I know no more of the lands we are to find than I was told earlier today.  Though, as I was sayin', anyplace has got ta be an improvement on this stinkin' city.  Though the voyage to get there sounds like no kind'o fun a' tall.  Oooh, just the thought of all that up and down and side to side almost makes me lose my appetite," he finishes as he tears into his feast again.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 7, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"Wee Jas, eh? Ye're not gonna kill us in our sleep eh?"  As Jal chuckles at his joke, Mari raises an eyebrow, then cracks a grin. _A jovial fellow, for sure _ she thinks. "A pleasure it will be to have someone along who understands death, and can keep me from it should it suit ye." "Ah, if that's your desire, then I shall try my best, though you should realize that death need not be feared, but rather embraced."

As Jal voraciously chows down his food, you hear Mari's stomach growl. She looks around for the waitress, commenting "wathcing you eat is really making me hungry. Where's that waitress?"

As she's looking around for the waitress, she scans the room, trying to see if any of the others who signed up for the _Sea's Rightous Might _ have entered the tavern.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Ah, can't stand to see a pretty young maiden go hungry.  Here, fill yer stummick with some a this, I can wait till that lazy barmaid gets back here for my seconds"  With that, he pushes his second plate over to her.


----------



## Animus (Apr 7, 2005)

A dashing young man enters the Clam Shell, perhaps overdressed for this place. He is blonde, and his bangs hang over his right eye. He has tan skin. He wears a rapier and punching dagger on his belt, and wears stylish studded leather armor. His purple cape is made of some fine material.

He opens his mouth and says, "Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordianairre, in service of the Cartographer's Guild, has returned. Gilly, the usual, blackend seabass and Blackberry wine of course. I have another job." He nods at the rest of the group, recognizing some of their faces from the meeting with Iggy. "Good day, may I seat please?"


----------



## scout989 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Ah, well, and why not?  The more the merrier, I say, and glad I am to have you with us, as you sound like an adventurer of no small experience.  I be Jaleph Bigthumbs, though you can call me Jal."  The halfling scoots his chair aside to make room.


----------



## reddist (Apr 7, 2005)

A small cheer comes up from the Clam Shell regulars as Bran Olvant introduces himself.  Mugs are raised in greetings and toasts as he makes his way through to the table of newly hired explorers. 

Just as he is about to take his seat, a barmaid with green eyes and a touseled blonde ponytail marches up to Bran with a glass of wine.  She throws the wine in his face, hauls back and gives him a solid slap across his left cheek.  "Three months, Bran!  Three months and not a word!  Just where have you been?!"  The crowd roars with laughter as the barmaid, embarrased by her outburst, storms off back to the kitchen.  They raise thier mugs again, toasting either her bravado or Bran's good fortune to be struck by such a firey lass, its hard to tell.


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 7, 2005)

*Taklinn Strakheln*

Taklinn had just been unfortunate enough to be walking past the "couple" as the festivities started. _Damnit, splashed the drink on me_ he thinks to himself as he brushes his clothes down. Starting off with a frown and a wet set of clothes wasn't his idea of a fun meal. "If there are any waitresses here who won't splash me with a drink, I'd like to order a drink and meal."


----------



## silentspace (Apr 7, 2005)

At the docks, a young barbarian shakes his head, trying to get his bearings as he stands up.  

Did he hear that right? He had been selected to join the Sea's Righteous might?  Ven Stormfang groans as he rubs his eyes. Then he remembers. Last night, drunk, he had signed up for this expedition. Yes, that man, Iggy, he was the one who asked Ven about his skills, and he had told him, even tested his combat prowess against some of Iggy's soldiers.

He was going to sea? What had possessed him? Looking at the empty bottle in his hand with distaste, he tosses it into a rubbish heap. Ouch, his head hurt. Best get something to eat.

Entering the Clam Shell, he recognizes some of the faces from last night at the docks. Well, might as well introduce himself.

"Name's Ven, Ven Stormfang. I'm a warrior from the wild plains. A scout and skirmisher." He indicates his greatsword and thick composite longbow.


----------



## Animus (Apr 7, 2005)

As the barmaid approaches him, Bran says, "Kaelin it's good to see--," when he is interupted by a faceful of wine and a slap. "I didn't leave without telling you on purpose, I just had Hugo's gang after me again and I wanted to slip out of town quietly." When she walks away, he says under his breath, "Women. Why do I even bother?"  and then sits down and cleans himself up.

Then, addressing those at the table, he says, "In any event, I'm sure it'll be a pleasure working with you fine folk,"  and smiles.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 7, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"Thanks for the food, Jal. You can have my plate whenever it gets delivered, though don't hold your breath."  With that, she begins eating with earnest.

As Bran's drama plays out, Mari watches with a smirk. _Ah, men _ she thinks. _They never learn._ After Jal introduces himself to Bran, Marisa does likewise: "And I, good sir, am Marisa Calathar."  She offers Bran her hand. "And as Master Bigthumbs says, the more the merrier, and I am sure the pleasure is all ours."  As Ven approaches, Mari continues: "And welcome as well, Ven the Skirmisher. So, Master Bran, Master Ven, what brings you to the crew of the _Sea's Righteous Might_?"


----------



## scout989 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph nods and greets the new arrivals, but he is uncharacteristically silent during the ensuing conversation, allowing it to be carried by the others while he merely listens in.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 8, 2005)

> "And welcome as well, Ven the Skirmisher. So, Master Bran, Master Ven, what brings you to the crew of the _Sea's Righteous Might_?"





"Loot, fighting and exploration of self through the discovery of new lands." The unkept looking bald dwarf was proceeded to the table by a waft of... fragrant... body odour, and seemed to be dressed in serf's cloths without shoes. "Or maybe just the women, by the looks of the some of you."

It's only when he introduces himself as "Kragor," with a curt nod that most of you spot the battered leather bracers strapped to his arm and realise his was one of the names called last night.


----------



## Animus (Apr 8, 2005)

"I'm in it for the fame and fortune, of course," Bran says. "It's the only way to live. As for my talents, they would be in the trapfinding department, though I am pretty good with the rapier," he says as he brandishes his rapier with a flourish and bow. "And though this isn't what I get paid for, I'm a more than fair lute player,"  he says, and plays a tune <<Perform +8>>.

After he plays a tune he says, "Sorry for the brief hi and bye, but I have to run somewhere while I still have the time." He then stands up and leaves.

<<Don't Worry, I'll be back   .>>


----------



## Harvey (Apr 8, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

_Huh, does his business, then he's off again. If he's like that while courting a woman, it's no wonder he gets his face slapped! _ While the others are talking, Marisa looks around at her compatriots. _Hmmm, a halfling sorcerer, a lute player who finds traps and his way to women's hearts, a malodorous smelling dwarf who seems to fight with his hands, and a frontiersman with a plethora of weapons at the ready. Let's see, do I remember their names? The halfling is Jal, the lutist is Bran, the dwarf is... hmm, what was his name again? Kragor? Yes, that's it, Kragor. And the fighter is Ven the Skirmisher. Wait, wasn't there six names called? What was the last one? I believe it began with a T..._ She scans around the tavern, looking for any others...

OOC: Jodjod, assuming by your post you have yet to come over...


----------



## silentspace (Apr 8, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> "And welcome as well, Ven the Skirmisher. So, Master Bran, Master Ven, what brings you to the crew of the _Sea's Righteous Might_?"





Ven clears his throat and slightly embarrassed, avoids Mari's questioning look. Rubbing his bleary eyes, he is glad when Bran starts playing his lute. The song rejuvenates his spirits, and soon he is clapping loudly and slapping Bran on the back.


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 8, 2005)

_Now, where to meet my employers..._ Taklinn wonders a he looks around the room, relaly quite clueless about who his employers actually were. He drums his fingers in a little ryhtymn whilst humming a dwarven tune of some sort, occasionally looking up for anyone he had seen before. 

OOC: Yup.


----------



## reddist (Apr 8, 2005)

Ven isn't the only one appreciateding Bran's lute.  As the opening few notes of _The Ballad of Bally Murphy_ rose up from the chaos in the noisy restaraunt, cheers go up and the crowd starts clapping along with the familiar favorite.  As Bran brings the song to a close, there is much applause, and not a few drinks are sent to the table.  Soon, you hear murmurs through the crowd...

"Hey, those are the guys leaving on Kestor's ship!"  "Those are the ones Iggy Glenfannon hired!"  From these pockets of converstation, you can hear a quiet awe tinged with a bit of jealousy.  However, a few others do not seem to be as pleased to share your company...

"Wonder what Iggy saw in these newcomers he didn't see in us."  "Odd bunch for a Fist team, dontcha think?"  "Hey, I heard that bald dwarf cracked some heads at Stinky Pete's a couple nights ago."  "What's that smell?"  "Shoulda been me.  I could take any two of those guys."  From this crowd, there are some dark stares and short, whispered conversations.  They seem to be a minority, but they are noticable in the way they don't join the crowd in its revelry.

Overall, the atmosphere is festive.  Rousing music and new, minor celebrities with the prospect of exploring new lands seem lift everyone's spirits. 

Marisa:
[sblock] As Bran excuses himself, you notice two of the darker, swarthier types huddled together in a booth.  They have been staring at Bran ever since his encounter with the barmaid, Kaelin.  One points at Bran's back as he leaves through the door, out on his errand.  You overhear "Can you believe Iggy picked HIM?  Look!  He's leaving already!"  "I dunno Mires, Hugo said to leave him alone."  "Bah, Hugo's smokin' seaweed!  The two of us can do it!"  Eventually, the two come to an agreement and stand to leave.[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Apr 8, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa calls the attention of her new compatriots. "Hey Jal, Ven, Kragor... it looks like our newfound colleague Bran has stirred up some trouble. Take a look."  Mari gestures over to the two "gentlemen" leaving their table and follow Bran. "If I eavesdropped, ahem, I mean heard correctly, seems someone named Hugo might have it out for him. I say, in the interest of our shared future, we keep an eye on him."  With that, she drops some coin on the table to cover her meal and stands up. "Who will join me?"

OOC: Hey reddist, how much you think the meal & elven wine would cost? I'll mark it on the character sheet.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Trouble already, you say?  Hmm, this group could be even more fun than I had originally thought!  Well, as that's the last of my seabass right here," munching the last tidbit, "I'll go along on this little gallivant of yers.  I suppose we do need to keep our teammates alive- since we're on a team, and all that."  Jaleph stands and prepares to leave.


----------



## reddist (Apr 9, 2005)

*OOC Question*









*OOC:*


 okay, so a while back I changed the title on the OOC thread.  I thought any of the "pointers" you guys had set you follow the change, but as Silentspace pointed out, this ain't so.  I think everyone has posted here on the IC thread since I made the goof, but I'm not sure about the OOC thread.  If you're missing it, the link is http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2152889
Just wanted to be sure we're all still here.  Sorry for the intrusion, back to your regularly scheduled game...


----------



## Animus (Apr 9, 2005)

Bran exits the Clam Shell and hits the streets of Swift Rock Bay. he makes his way through the winding streets to the merchants district uptown. He goes to look for a specific metalworker's shop to buy an appropriate gift for Kaelin to apologize.

OOC: Whether he makes it there or not is obviously up to the DM .


----------



## scout989 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph gets an idea: after asking Marisa what she saw to make her think there is trouble on the way, he follows after Bran.  When he gets Bran back in sight, he will close to within 100 feet (running if he must) and cast a Message spell with Bran as the target.  He will then explain what Marisa told him, and ask Bran if he knows what's going on with these jokers.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 11, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"I heard very little beyond what I told you, Jal. Those two men took note of Bran when the barmaid slapped him. They expressed disgust at him having been chosen by Iggy. One mentioned that "Hugo said leave him alone", but the other said they can "do it"... whatever "it" is, I don't know. Your idea is a good one, and you will be able to blend in with the crowd than all of us together... but do not leave our sight for too long, for we will be following a bit of a distance behind you."

Marisa suddenly realizes that she has been speaking on behalf of the rest of the group. "My apologies, but is everyone agreed?"


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 11, 2005)

*Kragor*

Kragor nods and stands up. "Let's go crack some heads."


----------



## scout989 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph cocks an eyebrow at Ven, asks "Coming?", and heads out the door.


----------



## reddist (Apr 12, 2005)

*The Evening Streets of the Wharf District*

There are many people out this early in the evening, running errands, doing last minute business, visiting friends, or finally leaving work and heading for a drink or three before home.  The cobbled streets of the wharf district hum with twilight activity and it is still well before that darkling time, the interim period in which the command of the streets changes from shopkeepers and dockworkers to thieves and whores.  Open dining areas and ale gardens take shape as people gather for food and drink and companionship.  Many seem reluctant to take their personal business inside this evening, and restaraunt proprieters indulge them with tables and kegs along the major streets.  

Bran:  [sblock]The night air is cool and carries the familiar, comforting reek of wharf and rot.  The party at the Clam Shell is just under way, and there are still many hours before dawn.  Assuming you can reach the crafstman before he closes his shop, you have all the time you need to find Kaelin again and get back into her good graces.  Perhaps she might even spend the day with you tomorrow, purusing through bazaars and merchant stalls while breakfasting on sugary sweetbreads and strong, nutty Ichian coffee.  Thinking of how much she might appreciate just the perfect gift, you smile quietly to yourself as you wind your way through the crowds.
[/sblock]

Jaleph: [sblock] Once you leave the Clam Shell, you can easily spot the two men Marisa pointed out to you.  They weave through the crowds, slow and deliberate, intent on their prey.  Marking their direction and speed, you easily slip ahead of them.  You finally spot Bran, his distinctive purple cape fluttering in his wake.  He seems lost in his own thoughts, and appears to be unaware of the two thugs following him.[/sblock]


----------



## scout989 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Although he attempts to mask it, Jaleph waves his arms and mutters to himself as he directs the arcane energies, allowing him to whisper to Bran from a distance.  He then continues in his wake, keeping about 60 feet between them.  Keeping his hand near his mouth (and pretending that he's picking his nose), he whispers "Bran, this is Jaleph- no, keep walking!  I'm using a spell to contact you from a distance.  There are two men following you.  Marisa overheard them at the Clam, they were saying something about a person named Hugo, and seemed to have some bad intent towards you, so we have all followed along to make sure that you come to no harm.  Although I do not see the rest of the team right now, they are nearby.  I can hear you if you whisper back.  How do you want to handle this?"

OOC: Message spell, target Bran, duration 10 min.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

This was embarrassing. In the wild plains Ven was considered hawk-eyed and wolf-eared, but in the city he was completely lost. He wandered the streets aimlessly, hoping to spot his quarry.


----------



## Animus (Apr 12, 2005)

On hearing Jaleph's whisper, Bran replies, "I'm just going to duck down an alley and see what happens. If they follow, we get them there, if not, that's not a bad thing." He then continues to walk and turns down the first alley he sees.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

As soon as he hears Bran's reply, Jaleph looks around for his comrades.  Seeing them, he motions for them to gather around.  Still walking with them, he explains "Bran has said that he intends to turn into an alleyway.  We are to stay close; if the ruffians follow him down the alleyway, we should assume that real trouble is headed his way and rush to help.  C'mon, keep up.  Oh, there he goes- and there are the thugs!  Let's see what they do."


----------



## reddist (Apr 12, 2005)

The thugs pause at the entrance of the alley, and the taller one calls the shorter one close to him for a quick discussion.  The tall one whispers something, pointing first down the alley, and then down further down the street.  The short one nods in agreement, and hustles away, getting lost in the crowd. The tall one watches him leave for a second before turning to look around, glancing over the crowd to see who might be looking at him.  As he turns, light from a nearby lamp illuminates his thin, gaunt face.  Jaleph can see a smooth pink scar running from his temple to his chin, cutting through a pepper-grey beard.  Satisfied, Scar pulls his cloak tighter about him and slinks into the alley.

Jaleph: [sblock] You feel his eyes wash over you only for a moment.  You do not feel like the tall one spotted you. [/sblock]

Bran: [sblock] This short alley is not as dim as you might want for such work.  Too much light spills in from the lamps and torches at either end.  Still, discarded boxes and crates, narrow doorways, and empty ale kegs provide plenty of shadows to hide in.  Since Jaleph alerted you to their presence you can now feel them at your back.  If the tall one is really Mires, then the short one must be his cousin Milton; two of Hugo's most inept henchmen.  You might be doing Hugo a favor, really.[/sblock]


----------



## scout989 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph whispers "Only one has entered- tall, thinfaced, bearded, and scarred on the face.  We're coming in behind him.  Marisa, will you watch the entrance to the alley?  The shorter one may have gone to get help."  He casts another spell on himself before peering around the corner into the alley.

OOC: Although the whispers were intended for two different people, Bran can hear all of it- as can Marisa and Kragor (and Ven, if he came with us?)
casts Mage Armor


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

Ven sees Jaleph point out the two that Marisa was talking about. Seeing the small one split away and the group preparing to ambush the tall one, Ven leaves the others. He will attempt to follow the other one, hopefully getting closer, if possible.


----------



## Animus (Apr 12, 2005)

If the tall one gets to within 30 feet of me (by the way I am attempting to hide if I didn't make that clear), I will try to catch him off guard and and do a nonlethal sneak attack on him with my rapier.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 13, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Since Marisa isn't the best fighter in the group, she will follow the others' lead. She whispers a quick "good work"  to Jal as she nears him, then places her hand on the hilt of her morningstar. She watches Ven wordlessly peel off to follow the shorter of the two thugs, and is torn for a second whether to follow Ven or remain with Jal and Kragor. Deciding that the tall one is more of a threat to Bran, and figuring that Ven can handle himself, she decides to stick with the others.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 13, 2005)

*Kragor*

"Oh yeah!" Kragor bounced slightly from foot to foot like a boxer on speed. "Exploration of inner peace through butt kicking. Bring it on!"

Despite his eagerness, however, he waits of the ambush to be sprung by the 'sneaks' before springing round the corner.

OOC:

Kragor will stay outside the alley mouth until he hears the first sound of a scuffle.

At that point he will spring round the corner in a series of front flips and launch a punch at 'Scar'


----------



## reddist (Apr 13, 2005)

Ven: [sblock]Shorty takes off down Ferrin’s Lane, keeping to the shadows as best he can.  Still, the pace he keeps makes him easy to pick out from the crowd, which is thinning as you move farther and farther from the bars and restaurants.  He dodges down another alley, perhaps four blocks down from where he left the man with the scar.  As you come to the corner of the alley and peek around to track him, you see him dash down a short flight of steps and begin rapping on a thick solid door.  A metal slide is thrown back, letting a thin sliver of yellow light spill into the alley.  Once Shorty is recognized, the door is opened and they let him in.[/sblock]

Bran: You duck behind a stack of empty ale kegs and move around them to get a good look at Mires.  You see him narrow his eyes, searching for you in the dim shadows.  He is obviously troubled now; he expected you to be sauntering down the alley whistling to yourself and unaware of your tail, but now you’ve disappeared in the dark alley, like a ghost.  Mires pulls a narrow shortsword out from under his cloak and puts his back against the wall, creeping slowly down the alley, looking for you.

He passes by your stack of kegs, and you are able to come up behind him.  

<<<you won a set of opposed spot/hide checks, meaning you get the drop on him.  You have a free surprise round before we call for initiative.>>>


----------



## Animus (Apr 13, 2005)

Sweet!   

Bran will jump out from the shadows attack him with his rapier.


----------



## reddist (Apr 14, 2005)

Bran steps from the shadows to ram his rapier home into the side of his stalker, but the tall, scar-faced thug whirls suddenly, catching the point of Brans rapier on his shortsword and turning it aside.  Metal rasps on metal, and the thug follows through with a short chop at Bran's thigh, biting deep into the meat of his leg. (-6hp).  Blood wells up from the gash and flows down Bran's leg, and the thug chuckles.

"I was going to wait until I had some backup, but you're making this easy.  I expected more from you, Bran."  Mires grins, his scar flashing pale white in the dim light of the alley, and he steps forward to swing again.  Just then, blurred movement from the head of the alley catches his eye, and Mires is barely able to track a bald dwarf, leaping onto a crate and using it to launch himself over a stack of empty kegs, flipping and twisting to land lightly on his feet behind him.  Mires, now trapped between two combatants, begins to worry.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

As soon as he sees th e tall man strike Bran, Jaleph whips around the corner, approaching to about 25 feet away.  He draws upon the power within him, sending a small, greenish orb streaking from his hand to the tall man.

OOC: Acid Splash, ranged touch attack to hit +0 (+4 to hit -4 for firing into melee) 1d3 acid damage


----------



## silentspace (Apr 15, 2005)

Ven will head back to the others.

OOC: Ven was trying to catch up with him, planning on bumping into him and seeing what happens. Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 15, 2005)

*Kragor*

Kragor never even pauses after his display of acrobatics, starting to hammer blows towards Scar with remarkable speed.

OOC: Now that I'm in combat - Flurry of Blows to take advantage of the flanking bonus... if scar moves away but stays within charge reach, I'll charge instead.

Throughout this combat, Kragor with stick with non-lethal damage (unless something dramatic happens to change his mind!)


----------



## Harvey (Apr 15, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa will also move into melee and attack doing subdual damage... she will try to maneuver to give Kragor flanking bonus where possible...


----------



## reddist (Apr 15, 2005)

Jaleph hears the sound of steel ringing on steel and sees Kragor dash into the alley, launching himself off an empty crate.  Jalpeh side-steps around the corner and draws upon his well of energies, summoning a ball of swirling green miasma, and sends it streaking towards the tall thug.  Scar, his luck still with him, jerks his head to the left as the acidic orb flashes past, impacting on the brick wall behind him and leaving a sizzling, smoking pock-mark in the stone.  Marisa also rushes in next to Bran, swinging her weapon at Scar's head, hoping to knock him out, but Scar ducks and her morningstar whips over his head, smacking into a stack of ale kegs, knocking over the tower and sending kegs crashing down the cobbled street.

Kragor, seeing an opening, lands a solid kick to Scar's stomach, but the follow up comes up short and only grazes the man's chin.  Scar, surrounded on all sides and gasping for breath, throws down his sword and raises his hands in surrender!

"Enough!  Bran!  Call them off!"   He shouts, pleading for his life.  "I wasn't going to hurt you! I only wanted to talk!  YOU attacked ME!"

Ven:  [sblock]  Just as you are about to leave and rejoin your new companions, you hear a vocie bellowing from behind the door, lound and angry enough to be heard in the street.  "What?!  That IDIOT!  He's going to ruin EVERYTHING!  Milton, take those two and stop him!"  Milton, followed by two other men in dark cloaks, dash out the door and into the alley, heading away from you, apparently dashing off to intercept the tall one before he does something stupid. [/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Apr 15, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa quickly spins around to the entryway of the alley to see who has noticed the ruckus we've caused...


----------



## Animus (Apr 16, 2005)

"If you wanted to talk then why did you trail me from the bar? Yes I knew you were there. And what was, 'I was going to wait until I had some backup, but you're making this easy. I expected more from you, Bran.'? Sounds like you had a little more in mind."

Bran fixes his hair, but his bangs cover his right eye again. "What are you after me for Mires? Doing Hugo's dirty work again?"


----------



## scout989 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph, seeing that things in the alleyway seem to be under control, will hide near the entrance to the alleyway (but still inside the alley), just in case Shorty comes back with friends.  He will prepare himself to cast a spell, though which spell he casts will depend on who shows up.


----------



## reddist (Apr 17, 2005)

Mires swallows nervously, his eyes going back and forth between the business end of Bran's rapier and the odd dwarf, still rocking on the balls of his feet.  "Look, Hugo doesn't even know I'm talking to you!  I was just... um... going to tell you Hugo still has it in for you.  I don't know what you did to piss him off so bad, but... wow.  He goes insane every time he hears your name!  I think maybe you better leave town.  Err...right now?"  His last two words come out as a plead, rather than a demand.  

Sense Motive DC12: [sblock]  Mires is lying.  He might be over-emphasizing Hugo's wrath, and is certainly lying about his intentions in following Bran into the alley.[/sblock]

Sense Motive DC15:[sblock] Mires is also stalling.  From his nervous glances to the other end of the alley, he seems to be expecting something or someone from the far end.[/sblock]

Jaleph and Marisa take a quick peek out into Ferrin's Lane, but no one seems to have taken much interest in the commotion down the alley.

Note:  This alley has another opening at the far end, perhaps 30 yards from where you now stand.  The alley connects Ferrin's Lane with Barley's Lane, runs a total of roughly 50 yards, and is about 10 feet wide.  There are several doors one either side of the alley, some up a few steps, some down, and all are currently closed.  It is littered with trash barrels, empty crates and kegs, and various refuse and debris from the shops and warehouses on the other sides of the doors. There are no lights other than what spills in from the streets on either side.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Well, missy, want to come join the party?" Jaleph asks Marisa, then heads up the alley to the rest of the group.  In a very un-halflinglike drawl, he says "Well me bucko, that's all well and good, but we happen to have a fair idea it's not quite all you should be tellin' us.  Come on now, out with the rest, there's a good boy.  You don't want your friends to get hurt when they show up, now, do you?"

[sblock]OOC: Sense motive untrained 12+4=16, Intimidate untrained 8+4=12[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Apr 17, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"Just keeping an eye out for Ven and the other ruffian... I will be there in a second, Jal."  Marisa waits a few seconds, then heads over to the rest of the party as Miles starts trying to explain his actions. 

"My halfling friend speaks true, in that I don't believe you are speaking the entire truth. Who are you, and who is this Hugo you're speaking of?"  When Marisa asks the last question, she eyes up both Miles and Bran.

OOC: Sense Motive 13


----------



## Animus (Apr 18, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Professional Treasure Hunter*

"Hugo is a _very_ bad man," Bran replies. "A real ruffian. Not the type of guy you'd call nice. _This_ bum is one of his hoodlums. Brigands and thugs, you know the type."

"Let's bind him and take him to the authorities. They'll take care of him. And thank you for your help," he says to Marisa and the others.


----------



## reddist (Apr 18, 2005)

"Oh c'mon now... that's not really necessary is it?  I'm doing you a favor!  Besides, any time you waste in Swift Rock is time Hugo can use to find you!  His place isn't too far from here ya know, Bran.  I bet he has people out looking for you right now!"  Mires shifts his gaze from Bran to Marisa.  "And I'd sure hate for a nice lady like yourself to get involved with people as _bad_ as Hugo.  He's head of a theive's guild ya know, one of the most powerful in the Bay!"   He starts shaking his head and raises his hands to emphasize his innocence.  "I don't really work for him though!  Not any more!  Umm... I quit!  I've gone straight!  That's why I came to warn you, see?"  His eyes dart from your group to the far end of the alley and back.

Sense Motive DC12: [sblock] Mires is still lying, of course.  Now he is trying to talk you out of turning him in, and stalling for help.  He is getting anxious, as he feels time is not on his side.  Whatever aid he expects, he hopes it comes _soon._ [/sblock]


----------



## scout989 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph ambles a little way away from the rest of the group.  When he judges he is far enough away to not be overheard, he goes through the familiar gestures he uses to cast his favorite spell, which is aimed at Mires.  He then returns to the group and says "Well, Mires, I don't quite believe what you've been telling us.  It's okay, I can see why you might not have trusted us, but I at least am trustworthy.  Will you tell me what was really going on?"

OOC: casts Charm Person on Mires save DC=15

[sblock]OOC: 19+4=23 Sense Motive[/sblock]


----------



## silentspace (Apr 19, 2005)

As soon as Ven sees the others emerge, he will rush back to tell the others that company is on the way.

OOC: Ven attempts to use his fast movement and/or stealth to return to the others ahead of the thugs. He will attempt to return by a different path, so as not to be seen by them. Hopefully his Survival skill will keep him from getting lost.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 19, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"And I'd sure hate for a nice lady like yourself to get involved with people as bad as Hugo."  As Miles says this, Marisa gives her a look of disbelief... as if she's heard lines like this before, but from better con men. "Why do I think you're just stalling for time? And where did your little friend go?"

OOC: Sense Motive 18

Marisa raises an eye as Jal begins to cast... even as a co-worker, Marisa realizes that she had only just met this halfling a few scant hours ago, and she becomes a little unsure as to his intentions. Her fears evaporate, however, and a smirk comes over her face when she recognizes the tell-tale signs of casting _charm person_. _"At least now we'll know some answers"_ she thinks to herself.

OOC: Spellcraft 25


----------



## reddist (Apr 19, 2005)

Mires seems momentarily stunned, but when Jaleph walks back to join the group a huge smile speads across Mires' face.  Still grinning, he answers Marisa.
"Hmm?  Oh, Milton?  I sent him to Hugo's place to get some help.  Hey!  Ya know, he might be back soon! Oooo, you guys better head back to the Clam Shell...they think you are heading uptown!"  Mires swings around to address Bran, leaning towards him.  "There's still a price on your head, you know.  Hugo wasn't the _only_ one you made angry,"  he whispers, giving Bran a conspirational wink.  "Hugo said to leave you alone though, this close to the sailing of the _Righteous Might._.  Hugo said not to attact any unwanted attention.  I dunno."   At this Mires shrugs, as if he isn't clear on why Hugo would say such a thing.
"Me and Milton, we just thought we could get some of our guys and collect your bounty, real nice and quiet,"  Mires starts giggling at this, placing his hand over his mouth to stifle a laugh.  "Guess we screwed that up, huh!  Boy, Hugo is going to be mad."


----------



## scout989 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Thinking quickly, Jaleph comes up with a plan.  He smiles friendly-like at Mires, and says "Well, since you have come to your senses and told us the truth, we're not mad at you.  Say, what do you think of the idea of coming uptown with us?  That way, if we run into your friends, you can explain what a mistake this whole thing was.  And it'll be fun!  Come on, come have fun with your new friends."  By the end of this, Jaleph is grinning winningly.


----------



## reddist (Apr 19, 2005)

Ven:  You make it back to the alley with no problem.  You arrive just in time to see Mires stand up and clasp Jaleph's hand like a long-lost friend.

"Well, I guess that might be alright.  I gotta warn you though.. some of those guys might still be real mad."

Mires stoops down to pick up his shortsword by the blade, and drops the point into the sheath so it slides home with a _snick_.  He pushes the sheath around to his back, sliding it along on his belt, and pulls his cloak back over it.  "Don't want the guards uptown to see you carrying too much steel,"  he winks, "they tend to ask a lot of questions."


----------



## scout989 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Well, don't worry about it too much.  After all, we'll all be together.  They couldn't do anything to a group like us, could they?  Let's go ahead uptown, and we'll worry about those other guys if we run into them."  So saying, Jaleph nods to Bran to lead the way.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 20, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa falls in line behind Jal and Bran. "I hope you know what you're doing..."  Mari whispers to Jal as she passes behind him. She wraps her cloak around her body, making sure it covers her morningstar and she re-slings her shield across her back.


----------



## reddist (Apr 20, 2005)

Mires leads you to the far end of the alley, out towards Barley's Lane.  Just as he steps into the street, he collides with another, shorter figure.  Its the short thug!  Milton!

"Mires!  You're still here? Where's... oh boy."  Milton spots Bran and the rest of you, and reaches for his short sword.  Two others come up behind Milton and stop short.  One raises a small handheld cross bow, pointing it at Bran, the other spreads his hands wide and flexes his fingers.

"No!  Wait Milton!  Just have a chat with Bran, its okay!"   Mires places one hand on Milton's sword arm, and tries to wave down the thug with the crossbow.  The third one, dressed in a sleevless shirt and a short cape, flips the cape back to reveal heavily tattooed biceps and shoulders.  Most of you recognize the tattoos as a sorcerous tradition in some of the less civilized tribes and plainsmen.  The tattooed man looks at Mires with a careful eye, and leans in to whisper something to Milton.  Milton nods and turns to Mires.

"Okay Mires,"  Milton says carefully, keeping his sword in its sheath. "Um, Mires, Hugo really wants to talk to you.  Why don't you go on back to Hugo's place and see what he wants, and we'll stay here and catch up with Bran and his new friends."

"Sure Milton, I mean, if Hugo isn't too pissed or anything.  I'll be back in a bit... I mean, if that's okay with you guys?"

"Oh no, he's not at all mad..."  Milton replies, his eyes shifting off Mires to Bran and Kragor.  He backs up a bit to let Mires through, and his companions spread out, putting  some distance between them.  "As a matter of fact, Hugo wanted me to let Bran know there's no hard feelings, and to wish him luck on his _journey._"

Sense Motive DC12: [sblock] Milton is obviosuly trying to defuse the situation.  He really does not want to get into a fight, and would be perfectly happy leaving with Mires in tow.[/sblock]

Sense Motive DC17: [sblock] Milton places an odd emphasis on the word "journey," and seems to sneer just a bit as he says it. [/sblock]

Jaleph: [sblock] You can't be sure, but you think you detect the scent of kerosene coming from one of the thugs... like something has been spilled on his cloak. [/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Apr 20, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordanaire*

Bran leads his companions and Mires down the way until they meet up with Milton. He says, "I see you have come for Mires." When Mires speaks and Milton and his guys move to let him pass, Bran considers Milton.

[Sblock]Sense Motive (1d20+2=22)
I was fooling around with invisible castle the other day to see how it works, but this roll is for real.[/sblock]"Yes, and I will enjoy my journey. Iggy knows skill when he sees it," he says with a flourish, "and it's obvious some people need to find themselves some skill."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 20, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

OOC: Sense Motive 18

Marisa falls in line again, eyeing up the tattooed fellow.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 20, 2005)

Question for Reddist:
[sblock]Important question, from which one is the odor rising?[/sblock]


----------



## reddist (Apr 20, 2005)

Jaleph: [sblock] You think its coming from the guy with the handheld crossbow. [/sblock]


----------



## scout989 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Stepping back a bit to get behind Marisa, when he is hidden from the newcomers Jaleph whispers to Bran "I think the one with the crossbow spilled some oil on himself.  If we have to fight, try to light his cloak."

OOC: still under the effect of the message spell (I assume) and Marisa can probably hear me, as I am right behind her


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 20, 2005)

_Hmmmm... crack heads, or not crack heads, that is the question..._

Kragor eyes over the group in front of him, but no one else seems to be starting any trouble yet.

_Pity,_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## reddist (Apr 20, 2005)

Once Jaleph points it out, you all notice the faint smell of kerosene.  The thugs must have brought the smell with them, as it seems to be retreating as they head back down Barley's Lane to wherever they came from.

Mires must have noticed it too.  He turns to the thug with the handheld crossbow. "Hey Sol, why do you smell like lamp oil?"  Sol thwaps Mires on the back of the head and tells him to shut up, and takes a glance back at you to make sure you are not following them.  Milton waves at you, and then tries to hustle his little group down the street.

Sense Motive DC15: [sblock] For some reason, you get the feeling Sol really didn't want you to know about the kerosene soaking his cloak. [/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Apr 20, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa watches as the other group begins to leave, and whispers back to Jal and Bran (if they're close enough) "should we follow? They look pretty suspicious... Bran, this is your call."


----------



## Animus (Apr 20, 2005)

"Well, they won't be causing us any more trouble. At least for now, anyway. We'll be on the sea before anything else can happen." With that, Bran puts away his rapier with a great flourish.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 20, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

After the others leave, Marisa turns to Bran and the others, and addresses them is a whisper, keeping an eye on the alleyway entry. "Did you hear how the short one... what was his name again, Bran? Milton? Did you hear how Milton put an emphasis on the word _journey_? And the way the one smelled of kerosene? I think those thugs want you gone from this world Bran. Mires mentioned that Hugo wanted to leave you alone now that you're going on the _Righteous Might_. Why? Mires also said that Hugo didn't want any undue attention attracked to him. Why again? I believe that Hugo intends to take his revenge on you, Bran, by sabotaging the _Righteous Might_. Perhaps the one that smelled of kerosene was planting some sort of explosive on the ship? This way, the ship's sinking would look to be an accident, and he would be rid of you altogether, without drawing suspicion on himself. I say we keep an eye on them, and warn Iggy to keep an eye out as well. And while we're onthe subject, Bran, what _did _ you do to get Hugo so upset with you?"


----------



## Animus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

"Truth be told, I don't know why Hugo is so hot under the collar for me," Bran says, shrugging his shoulders. "Well, there was that one time he tried to pass some fake gold coins for the real thing and I ratted him out. Oh, and then there was that time I made him look like a fool in the Clam Shell by dodging out of his way as he went face first into a wall. And then there was the time that I got two of his best guys arrested for trying to kill me over that, despite the fact that I outsmarted them and beat them both. And then there is _Kaelin_," he says with a pregnant pause, "but she never was into him. Other than that, he has nothing against me. Speaking of Kaelin, she was why I left in the first place. I was on my way to get an apology gift, and if I don't hurry I won't get it today. I need to be off. Come with?"


----------



## scout989 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph nods and walks with the others.  When they are under way once more, he will walk next to Marisa.  "You know, now I'm a wee bit worried about getting on that ship.  I think that we should perhaps take a trip out there tonight and check it out.  If it looks like someone could sneak onto the ship, then one of us can do it and try to see if your hunch was right.  I'll bring it up with the others."  Jaleph talks to each of them in turn, saying essentially the same thing.  When he speaks with Kragor, he'll insinuate that perhaps Kragor would be the best choice for the infiltration, if it is needed.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2005)

As the thugs walk off Ven is already losing interest. His eyes start to glaze over as Bran professes his innocence.

Shrugging his shoulder and stretching out his arms, Ven actually seems to be nodding off while walking, until Jaleph mentions sneaking onto the ship.  Now that was interesting.

"What do you suggest Jaleph?"


----------



## scout989 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"For the nonce, I merely suggest that we stop by the wharf once we have completed Bran's errand.  If the ship looks to be too well defended for any of us to infiltrate, then it's unlikely that a bunch of thugs like that could have snuck aboard.  If it's otherwise, we should either sneak aboard ourselves or attempt to talk our way onto the ship, and search it for for explosives or incendiary devices.  I'm not sure that Marisa was right about this whole thing, but it's a chance we can't afford to take."


----------



## reddist (Apr 21, 2005)

As you walk and talk, Bran leads you through the Wharf district and a narrow band of housing, mostly thin-walled, wooden apartments, and into a Merchant disctrict known as the Lysle Street Market.  Moving uphill from the docks, flickering torches and oil lamps give way to the steady pale blue light of arcane lightposts, which are scattered along the walkways and at intersections.  The buildings change as well, from roughly finished wooden structures to roughly carved limestone and granite block structures.  Cobblestone streets become smoothly tiled with grey stone, interlaced with blue and black bricks at crossways. 

The evening activity is winding down in the Lysle Street Market.  Shopkeepers are removing wares from outside displays back into their stores, and pushing tables and benches up against the walls.  Some are still haggling over last minute sales with customers, while a few watchful guardsmen pace back and forth, their pikes ringing as they tap the ground.  In a matter of minutes the entire Market area will be packed up for another day and the streets turned over to the night watch.

Bran brings you to a small shop at the far end of the Market.  There are small metal-worked trinkets in the window, animals, birds, flowers and such, all cunningly made from forged steel and worked to very fine detail with a skilled hand.  The sign over the door reads "Doogle's Dainties."

A small metal bell rings clear and with perfect tone as Bran opens the door.  You see an old silver-haired dwarf behind the counter, pulling pieces with colored gems worked into them out of glass display cases and placing them in a stout metal chest.  "Eh?!  I'm closing up!  Whatcha want?"   The dwarf pauses and looks up at you.  "Oh... Bran.  Well now, if you're here, you musta gotten yourself in a heap of trouble with that lass of yours! Ha!"   Laughing, Doogle claps his hands in anticipation of another good sale.  "Oh, hello to you lot as well!  Come in and poke around if you'd like.  Don't worry 'bout breakin' nuthin'.  Nuthin' will break!"

Doogle pauses a moment when he sees Kragor, and nods at him solemnly at him.  "Long way from Brimrock, aren't ya mate?  Well, long days and pleasant nights to you and yours."  Doogle also takes the time to eye Ven up and down, "Now listen lad, just 'cause I said it don't break, that's not an excuse to try!  Ha!"   The ancient dwarf continues to giggle to himself as he settles in to haggle with Bran over the perfect piece for his lady-friend.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 21, 2005)

*Kragor*

Kragor, as normal, doesn't seem to care in the slightest that there are other people within earshot. His voice is clearly audible to the storekeep as he takes Jaleph's meaning. "Me? Sneak onto the _Righteous Might_? You have gotta be kidding me! I couldn't sneak past a blind kid asleep wearing earmuffs. Now, you want me to dance a pretty jig in front of the guard before boxing his ears, I could arrange it - but I don't think we want to expose any 'friendly' guards to my dancing before we set sail. Might give them the wrong idea."

Kragor reaches down to a pouch on his belt, but his hand comes away empty.

"Reminds me - I need to pick up some chewing bacci before we go."


----------



## Harvey (Apr 21, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"I was just throwing out some ideas, guys. I'm not sure sneaking is the best idea either. But regardless, they were a suspicious lot, and I'll be glad when were on the sea and away from them."

Marisa looks around the shop with some interest. She picks up a small metal figurine of a cat that has caught her eye. "Excuse me, sir dwarf. How much for this beautiful figurine?"


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2005)

Ven shrugs and waits outside.


----------



## Animus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

"This is fantastic! Kaelin will love this," Bran says. "Now if I can hurry back before the Shell closes, I can give this to her and smooth things over. Thanks Doogs!" And he hands over 20 gold coins.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph rolls his eyes at Kragor, shrugs, and keeps his mouth shut for once.


----------



## reddist (Apr 23, 2005)

"Eh?  Umm... I'll sell ya that piece for 15 gold, Milady!.  Iffen ya want to haggle about it Miss, you'll hafta wait!  Heh ha!"   Doogle winks at Marisa playfully before turning back to Bran, who has picked out a delicate steel rose with thin metal petals, delicately turned leaves, and a hollow bud made for filling with insence or extracts.  "Fine choice, lad!  One of my best!  Oh, she'll be happy with that, no doubt!"   Doogle clasps Brans forearm in a hearty shake, sealing the deal.

"The _Righteous Might_, eh?  You and yours sailing on with Kestor?  Ha ho!  Well, as friends of Bran's and friends of Brimrock, I can tell ya this... there's some in Swift Rock none to happy about the way the contracts fell, hear me well!  Some right angry about it, true!"   Doogle nods his head and waggles his finger at you, emphasizing his point. "I've been hearing about it all day!  'Shoulda gone to proper guildsmen' some say.  'Captain Nathanyl should be leading that trip,' some say.  There'll be trouble before Kestor sails, hear me well, I beg ya!  Too much gold all wrapped up in those papers and contracts.  Too many egos, I say!"   Doogle harumphs and waves his arms, clearly disgusted with the politics surrounding the expedition of the _Sea's Righteous Might_.  

"Anyway.  Who's to listen to an old dwarf, eh?  Ha!  Take your dainties and be on your way!  And Brimrock, here.... I've some t'bacci from the footsteps of Fisthaven herself!"   Doogle tosses a small leather satch to Kragor.


----------



## reddist (Apr 23, 2005)

The Clam Shell is thinning out by the time you return.  Most of the customers have left for home or made their way up to their rooms.  There are a few stragglers still lingering by the bar, savoring the last of their evening drinks.

The bartender sees you come in and waves you over.  "Hey!  Master Glenfannon came by earlier, left you a message!"   He hands over an envelope of pale yellow parchment, stamped with the seal of the Carotgrapher's Guild.  Therein, written in a thin, angular hand, is the following message:

Young Masters,  It has come to our attention that criminal persons may attempt to sabotage the expedition.  Be wary!  If able, present yourselves to Captain Pelaid on the morn, and remain aboard the ship until we sail.  If you have remaining business in Swift Rock Bay, be hasty!  ~ Iggy Glenfannon.


----------



## Animus (Apr 23, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

With this news Bran says, "Boy, I better do what I was going to do quick." He then goes to find Kaelin and presents her with his gift. To her he says, "I know that it was wrong of me to run off like that without telling you, and I'm truly sorry. Here is a little gift I got for you to make up. And I have another gift."

After saying that, he pulls out his lute and serenades her <<Perform (lute) +8>>. When he is done with that, he says, "Kay, you're the only girl for me. I've never met a girl like you before. You make a man want to be with one woman for the rest of his life. And when I come back, I want to discuss us and our future. I have to be off to the _Might_ for another excursion in the morning. But you will always be on my mind."


----------



## reddist (Apr 23, 2005)

While it's not the best version of _Love's Lament_ Bran has ever played, as he had not the time to practice it, Kaelin can see the honesty in his eyes and hear the tremor in his voice.  She clasps the steel rose to her chest as a tear wells up in her eye.

"Look, you," she says taking his hand.  "I cannot remain angry for long.  But if we're to be together, you must remain home more often!  You can't be dashing off every time Iggy finds an old temple!"  She throws her arms around Bran's neck.  "Oh Bran, just come home soon! Of course I will wait for you!"

The rest of you, watching this saccharine display of ha'penny opera, aren't sure whether to congratulate Bran and Kaelin or try and slap some sense into them...


----------



## Harvey (Apr 23, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"Eh?  Umm... I'll sell ya that piece for 15 gold, Milady!.  Iffen ya want to haggle about it Miss, you'll hafta wait!  Heh ha!"   

Marisa visibly cringes at the sound of the 15 gold, and carefully sets down the trinket. _15 gold? I hope Bran is getting a better deal..._

Once we return to the Clam Shell, Marisa reads Iggy's letter over Bran's shoulder. "See, I _was _ right. I know there was something fishy going on. Maybe we should report tonight?"  As Marisa is completing her last sentence, she notices Bran, not paying attention to her, and rushing over to Kaelin. "Hmpf"  you hear from Mari's mouth. She turns to the rest of the party: "we should inform Iggy of our experience, and warn him of the kerosene."  All the while, Mari is blatantly ignoring Bran's loot playing.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph grins at Marisa's disdain for the scene being played out, though in truth he has hardly any more sympathy for them than she does.  He gladly turns his attention to the matter at hand.  "I have me another one of my bright ideas.  Ven, you followed Milton from the time that he left till when he and his pals rejoined us in that alley, correct?  That means that you know where they're meeting.  We never got a chance to question Mires about the kerosene smell, but what's to stop us from going back, staking that place out, and trying to catch one of them alone when they leave?  I can try the same trick on them that I tried on Mires, and if that fails, well, there are other ways to extract cooperation from thugs like them.  I'm just really not interested in finding out through experience what exactly they were up to tonight!"  Jaleph looks a little uncertain about this plan, but he eyes everyone expectantly.  "Well, what do you think?"


----------



## Harvey (Apr 24, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa smiles at Jal's plan. "I, for one, am in favor of being proactive. We still have until tomorrow morning to be at the _Righteous Might_. In lieu of siting around in this bar courting maidens" she glares across the tavern at Bran and Kaelin "our time might be better served to stop a sabotage attempt. I am in. I just wish I had prayed to Wee Jas for spells better suited for a stake-out..."


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2005)

Ven stares at the others.

_What kind of exploration team is this? Face the enemy. Make friends with them. Chat a bit. Go separate ways. Then go find them again? They'll probably decide to chat them up again and leave._

By the look in the barbarian's face you can tell he's sorely tempted to haul off to bed. He drains his mug and stares at them for a moment more, looking extremely bored. Then he shrugs.

"Sure, whatever."


----------



## scout989 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph stares at Ven for a moment, then says "Thanks for your suuport, Ven.  We'll probably need you along for this mission if we're to survive it."  Jal wonders if Ven caught on to the sardonic tone in his voice.  Then he walks across the common room to Bran and Kaelin, and attempts to interrupt with a discreet cough.  "Sorry to interrupt, Bran, but I was thinking that we might not have settles things to satisfaction earlier.  Marisa and I have been talking about... going out to speak with our friends again.  Ven has agreed to come along, if somewhat grudgingly.  Would you like to discuss a plan of action with us, or are you too busy right now?"  Not a hint of his amusement reaches Jaleph's face, all through his speech.


----------



## Animus (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

"Look, if you're concerned about my priorities, I have them on straight," Bran says, obviously hurt. "But I also have a life outside of beating up the bad guys, and you people have to recognize that. Now that I have this done, let's go and do domething about Hugo's boys."  

He says, looking at Kaelin, "Don't worry about me, I'll be fine. We have this business to take care of, then I'll be back."


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> Jaleph stares at Ven for a moment, then says "Thanks for your suuport, Ven.  We'll probably need you along for this mission if we're to survive it."  Jal wonders if Ven caught on to the sardonic tone in his voice.




The barbarian rankles at the Jaleph's remark. He glares at the little halfling with undisguised contempt. Spitting on the floor near Jaleph's feet, he says "We'll see."


----------



## scout989 (Apr 25, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> The barbarian rankles at the Jaleph's remark. He glares at the little halfling with undisguised contempt. Spitting on the floor near Jaleph's feet, he says "We'll see."



Jaleph doesn't even spare the barbarian a second glance for his rudeness before walking away.

Once Bran has rejoined them, Jaleph will quickly recap his idea, then ask Bran if he has any preference as to which plan of action to undertake.

ooc to Animus: Jaleph specifically didn't say anything or act in any way patronizing or amused at you; sorry if I didn't make that clear in my post.  He has no desire to put you down in front of your lady, I put that part in because I had already said that he was somewhat amused at the situation and I wanted to clarify how he _wasn't_ acting


----------



## Animus (Apr 25, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire (rogue/fighter 1/1)*

OOC: That was meant for Marisa. I don't think she likes the type of guy Bran is   . Which is great, because it makes for more fun. Anyway, on to the story...

"As far as the plan goes, I don't have a preference. That kind of stuff was never my forte,"  Bran says.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 25, 2005)

Animus said:
			
		

> "As far as the plan goes, I don't have a preference. That kind of stuff was never my forte,"  Bran says.



"Well, it is my opinion that staking out the house would probably be the better course of action right now.  If we can get answers to our questions, we may not need to trouble anyone on the Righteous Might.  If they did actually sabotage her, we'll know precisely where to work.  Ven, I know I was a bit caustic there, and I'm sorry.  We really do need you along for this adventure.  I was just being a jackass.  Will you come and help us?"  Jaleph is being quite sincere in his apology and his plea for help.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

OOC: The way I see it, Marisa, being an attractive woman [Cha 14] in a world of male adventurers, tends to be the center of attention. So, now that she meets this guy that's attractive [Cha 14] and seems to be a well known adventurer, she's a little jealous that he's so enthralled with a "common" waitress. Actually, I'm also really enjoying playing her little snits towards Bran 

Marisa gives Bran a glare as he returns, but her face starts to warm and she seems a bit apologetic when he sounds hurt. _Damn him... I can't seem to stay mad at him._

Marisa uncomfortably watches the exchange between Ven and Jal, unsure as to what to say. She tries to step in... "See, Van? No harm done! Now, let's say we all check out Hugo's home to see what we can find out." Marisa is anxious to move along before it gets too dark.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 26, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> OOC: The way I see it, Marisa, being an attractive woman [Cha 14] in a world of male adventurers, tends to be the center of attention. So, now that she meets this guy that's attractive [Cha 14] and seems to be a well known adventurer, she's a little jealous that he's so enthralled with a "common" waitress. Actually, I'm also really enjoying playing her little snits towards Bran



ooc as well: great, Marisa's mad at Bran, Ven's mad at me, and Kragor's just plain mad... what a party we make


----------



## reddist (Apr 26, 2005)

<<<as long as we all promise not to kill each other... I mean except me.  I'm not going to promise not to kill you... well... you know what I mean>>>

Bran, you know where Hugo's is as well.  You might have even been in his "reception area" a few times, where he does business with those not part of his inner circle.  You know the front door is not the only exit, of course, and you've heard rumors Hugo has dug out entrances to the sewers in the basement of his building.  

There are several places along the docks where large city sewer pipes empty out into the bay.  Most of this is cast-off water from city plumbing and rain water, not actual _sewage_.  There are also entrances to the large, tunnel-like pipes scattered throughout most of the city.

Night has come to Swift Rock Bay.  The streets of the Wharf District have cleared of its daytime citizens, and shadows and alleyways are soon claimed by those ruled by vice and corruption.  Prostitutes and pushers are the most common "business" people on the streets, but they employ (or are employed by) their own muscle to watch over their interests, and then there are the customers, some who take great effort not to be recognized, prowling from shadow to shadow in search of their next fix.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 26, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Marisa uncomfortably watches the exchange between Ven and Jal, unsure as to what to say. She tries to step in... "See, Van? No harm done! Now, let's say we all check out Hugo's home to see what we can find out." Marisa is anxious to move along before it gets too dark.




"Aye, I'm up for that. This Hugo sounds like the kind of guy who'd be much improved by a swift headbutt. Of course, if he's a bit out of our league at the moment, I'll settle for just headbutting a couple of his mooks and sailing out of trouble in the morn."

Kragar (OOC: who is, indeed, insane) grins evilly at the rest of the party.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa raises an eyebrow at Kragor's comment. _At least we know he likes the simple things in life _ she jokes to herself. _I have to remind myself never to get him mad at me._

"So, Bran, everyone... we off? You would know it best, Bran. Should we all scope out the front door, or split up to cover the most area..."


----------



## Animus (Apr 27, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

"Well, let's see. I've heard that there is an entrance to his basement from the sewers. Not that they are actually sewers, I'd never be caught in those. Get my clothes all nasty, no way."  He brushes his bangs from over his right eye, only for them to resettle there.

"We can either go to the docks and enter through the exit pipes, or we can find a manhole and get into the pipes somewhere in the city. I prefer the latter, as I think I can find one not too far from here."


----------



## scout989 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Well, here's how I see it.  I know that splitting up can be a bad idea, but I think we need to.  Bran, and perhaps someone else who is somewhat stealthy should try to sneak into the base through the pipes, while the rest of us wait outside the main entrance.  That way, we cover the bases.  If Bran and his accomplice find out what we need by spying, that would be great.  But if they don't, those of us who stay on stakeout can still try to get the information from that thug.  Who would like to volunteer to go with Bran to infiltrate the hideout?"


----------



## Harvey (Apr 29, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"If that is the plan, then I wouldn't mind being with either group. Though as the healer of this little group, If this goes wrong I'm sure I will be needed with either team."


----------



## silentspace (Apr 29, 2005)

"Tactically unsound." Ven says. "We should try to split the enemy, not split ourselves."

"To formulate a plan, we first need an objective." Ven yawns and stares at his empty mug.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 29, 2005)

*Kragor*

"I'm with Ven," Kragor grunted. "I vote we stay together."


----------



## Animus (Apr 29, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

"I'm for sticking togehter as well. The thought of getting caught by Hugo's men split up give me nightmares."


----------



## scout989 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph gives way to the superior tactical knowledge of the others happily.  "Well, I can't even pretend to have your experience, so I'll listen to what you say.  Our objective is to gather information as to precisely what sabotage attempts may have been commited by Hugo and his men.  A portion of this is discovering why, exactly, that man smelled of kerosene.  How would you suggest that we do this?"


----------



## Harvey (May 1, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"I too am no tactician, so it looks like we're all agreed then. What is the next step?" Mari looks inquisitively between Bran and Ven.


----------



## reddist (May 3, 2005)

*In the Pipes Underneath Swift Rock Bay*

As a group you leave the Clam Shell and take to the streets, seeking an entrance to the pipes under the city.  You move from alley to alley, hoping to find a service hole covered in enough shadow that your descent will go reasonably unnoticed.

Keeping the approximate location of Hugo's place in mind, you find a metal plate covering a sewer entrance about four blocks away in a dead-end alley off Vega's Lane, just a few streets away from the docks.  Marissa and Jaleph keep an eye on the end of the alley, while Ven and Kragor lift the heavy metal cover off and move it aside.  Bran peers down into the hole, sniffing disdainfully.

Ven descends first, climbing down the cold iron rungs for about 15 feet before dropping into a roughly worked tunnel, about 6 feet in diameter and lined with roughly worked limestone.  There is a thin stream of water running through the tunnel, though watermarks on the sides show the tunnel is often filled to capacity during the heavy, seasonal rains.  Ven creeps 20 feet ahead, his sharp eyes probing into the shadows, and the others come down after him.  Kragor brings up the rear, sliding the metal cover back into place as he climbs down the ladder.  With your arcane torches set on narrow beams of light, you slowly move forward, your ears straining to pick up even the faintest noise.

With Ven in the lead, your party moves toward where you believe the tunnels might run underneath Hugo's bunker.  Pausing at an intersection, Ven holds his hand up for silence.  He moves forward, to inspect some marks and splashes that caught his eye.  He looks down either of the side passages, then comes back to tell you what he found.

_This intersection, turning to the right, should lead underneath Hugo's bunker.  To the left, it should take you toward the docks and open into the bay.  A small group of men, three to five people, has passed from the right to the left, probably no less than 10 minutes ago._

Even as Ven relays this to you, you hear water splashes and voices coming from around the corner.  Another group of men, coming from Hugo's direction, is heading towards the intersection!  You cap your lights and try to formulate a plan before they find you....


----------



## Animus (May 3, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

Bran draws his rapier and punching dagger and whispers, "Be ready, they may be close."


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa draws her morningstar, pulls her shield up, and nods at Bran in understanding. She then turns to look ahead at the passageway.


----------



## scout989 (May 4, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph draws back a bit and loads a bullet into his sling.  He is probably the fourth in line, behind everyone but Kragor (if the tunnel is narrow enough to force single file).

OOC: Jaleph cast Mage Armor on himself as soon as they dropped into the sewers.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2005)

Ven sees the others wordlessly prepare for battle. Greatsword in hand, Ven sinks back into the shadows and waits for the men to approach the intersection.


----------



## Mavnn (May 5, 2005)

*Kragor*

Kragor grins. A big, evil, grin.


----------



## reddist (May 6, 2005)

The pipes are more oval than round, wider than they are tall.  The top of the pipe is about 6 1/2 feet from the bottom, but it stretches perhaps 8 feet across.  The sides are tiled in roughly carved slabs of limestone, mortared together and treated with some sort of weather-proof lacquer, though over the years this weather proofing has chipped and flaked away.

There is a narow rivulet of water running down the center of these pipes, heading towards the bay.  Algae grows freely where the water runs, and in the pools and puddles of standing water that accumulate in the irregularites of the stone.  The pipes are wide enough for two friendly people to stand side by side without hunching over, assuming they are short enough to being with, but combat in such a confined space will be close work.

With your lights capped, you press yourselves to the sides of the pipe, waiting for the voices to draw near.  "Which one are we getting?"  "_Finlay's Dream_, just to the other side of the _Righteous Might_, dolt.  Pay attention."   "Is that to the right?"   "By the Siblings!  Weren't you listening?  Left when it opens!"  The pale blue lights from their arcane torches bounce around as they walk, splashing along in the stream.

They come in a line, perhaps 5 feet apart from each other.  They appear to be dressed in heavy black cloth or leather, and have grease paint on their faces and hands.  Each carries a shoulder bag or pack, and each are armed with daggers and short swords, though none are carrying their weapons drawn.

The first two pass your intersection, arguing with each other about which way to turn once they get to the bay.  The third man pauses as he reaches the opening of your pipe, and slows to a stop.  He flashes his light to the floor.  "Hey, uh... Porter?  I think there's some-..."  As he says this, he brings his light up to shine down your pipe and lights up Ven, the blue casting a hellish glow to Ven's dark features.  The man behind the one who spotted you is quick on the draw, and whips out his short sword and a dagger dropping his back to the ground...

--->The first three are surprised, the last guy will be acting this turn.  Give me initiatives and actions, and let the melee begin!


----------



## Mavnn (May 6, 2005)

*Kragor*

Kragor tumbled down the drains, flipping from hands to feet without any regard for the muck and grime he was placing his open hands in.

Landing solidly he front of the lead thug, he grinned briefly. "Nice to meet you, scumball."

Then he lept two feet straight up into the air and hand butted his foe twice in the face...

OOC:
Initiative: Rolled 6, 12 total.

Surprise round: move action next to easiest thug to approach, tumbling as required to get past his friends.

First round: Flurry of headbutts! Who said dwarves aren't from Glasgow?


----------



## Animus (May 6, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

Initiative (1d20+2=11)

<<Bran moves to the unsurprised thug with his surprise action, and feints (as a move action (
Bluff (1d20+6=14)) on his first regular action. Whether or not the feint is successful he will attack (+4, 1d6+2 (+1d6 sneak attack if feint works)).>>

Bran moves swiftly to the unsurprised thug, pressing him with a flurry of rapier feints.


----------



## Harvey (May 6, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

*Round #1 (the Surprise Round):*

Initative 13

Marisa looks around as it appears her party-mates are about to begin an assault, and grabs the holy symbol of Wee Jas from around her neck. She speaks: "May Wee Jas bless us in this fight, and send our foes to a gracious death."

OOC: Marisa casts _Bless_ on the party (assuming they are all within a 50' radius), giving them all a +1 to hit, as a standard action during the surprise round.


----------



## scout989 (May 6, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

1d20+2=3= init
Jaleph was expecting the bandits to get there asbout three seconds later than they did, though he just barely menages to get the drop on them.  If he has a clear line of sight to an unengaged opponent, he'll hurl the slingstone at that one.  If not, he'll take a potshot at whichever foe is closest to him.  In either case, he immediately draws his shortspear as he moves to put a little distance between the big guys and him, preferably ~35'.
Attack roll=13
Damage roll1-1=0 (can't remember if I still do 1 pt. anyway)


----------



## reddist (May 11, 2005)

As Ven comes back to the rest of the group to tell you what he found, splashes are heard coming from the direction of Hugo’s bunker.  You all press yourselves up against the wall, dousing your lights and drawing your weapons.  Ven peeks around the corner and holds up four fingers, then puts his back to the wall and raises his greatsword for a decapitating swing.  Marisa offers a quick prayer to her dark god, and the low chanting fills you all with strength and confidence.

A row of men dressed in black leggings and tunics file by, one at a time.  You wait for the third man trudge past, ensuring their party will be split.  With a mighty roar Ven swings around the corner, bringing his greatsword down on the third man with devastating force and he goes down, his scream deafening as it echoes through the pipe.  Kragor takes the opening and leaps through, bouncing off the far wall and flinging himself head over heels down the pipe, landing with a splash in front of the lead man, arms spread wide and ready for battle.  Bran slips behind Ven, whipping his rapier in a blinding series of feints and jabs at the last man, driving him back into the shadows.  Jaleph, caught off guard, lets fly a sling stone only to bounce it off the limestone tiles and sending it caroming down the pipe, sparking as it goes.  Jaleph drops his sling and backs down the side tunnel, bringing his shortspear up.

The second man in line, the first to get his wits about him, instantly draws a shortsword and lunges at Ven, catching him in the side (-3hp).   Marisa, her prayer still resonating through you, clutches her morning star and moves to flank Ven’s attacker, hoping to divide his attention.  Kragor leaps up with a _kiai_, headbutting his opponent under the chin so hard the man’s teeth _clack_ audibly in the tunnel.  Just as fast Kragor snaps his head foreward again, trying to connect with the man’s nose, but the thug stumbles backward, blood pouring from his mouth.  The last thug, Bran’s opponent, tries to find an opening in Bran’s defense but mistimes his lunge, allowing Bran a quick thrust into the thug’s side.  The thug’s mouth opens in a silent "O” of pain as Bran pulls his rapier from the wound, and bright red blood gushes forth.

Kragor’s opponent backs up against his companion and the two stand back-to back with Kragor in front of them and Ven and Marissa behind them.  The leader, Porter, begins swirling his hands before him, gathering arcane energies into a single point of coherent force.  Shouting, he flings the bolt at Kragor.  The missile slams into Kragor's chest, knocking him back a step and singeing his beard. (-2hp). 

Jaleph runs at the swordman, jabbing at him with his short spear, but the thug easily dodges the thrust and prepares to fight for his very life.

<<< Thus ends the surprise round and first round of combat.  The third man went down quick, the last man fell to Bran’s sword, and Kragor has wounded the leader.  The leader and the second man now stand back-to-back between Kragor and Marisa/Ven.>>>


----------



## Mavnn (May 11, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> The leader, Porter, begins swirling his hands before him, gathering arcane energies into a single point of coherent force.  Shouting, he flings the bolt at Kragor.  The missile slams into Kragor's chest, knocking him back a step and singeing his beard. (-2hp).




"You... singed my beard?" Kragar sounds incredilous as he momentarily goes cross eyed trying to view the splendour of his black wiry facial hair. "This ones dead, lads - save the other one for questioning."

Kragar's fist slams into the spellcaster's solar plexus.

<ooc: Stunning Fist, no Flurry

Status: 17/19 HP, 1 Stunning Fist used>


----------



## Harvey (May 11, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

*Round #2:*

Marisa raises her morningstar on the thug next to her, and gives him some comfort before she brings it down: "Worry not, for Wee Jas will embrace you in her arms."

OOC: Marisa attachs with her morningstar 1d20 + 5 + 1 (bless) = 14. If it actually hit, which I doubt, then she does 1d8 + 3 = 6  points of damage


----------



## Animus (May 12, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

Bran will aid Kragor to his attack:
Aid another (Kragor) (1d20+5=15)


----------



## scout989 (May 12, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

On his turn, Jaleph will once more try his standby.  He smiles charmingly at the leader as he chants out loud.

OOC: I'm trying to get the non-spellcaster, as Kragor seems to have a definite dislike for the one that MMed him    Jaleph casts Charm Person one more time, save DC 15.


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2005)

Ven swings his greatsword in a great horizontal arc, looking to bring them both down.

If there is an opponent that Ven can flank, he will attack him. Cleave if possible.

Edit: Did Ven get a first round action?


----------



## reddist (May 13, 2005)

Marisa brings her morningstar down on the man in black, cracking his head and throwing him against the tiled wall of the tunnel.  You hear an audible _crunch_ from the pack on his back, and moments later bright hot flames burn through the canvas bag.  As the thug slides to the ground the flames begin spreading from his pack and flowing down his legs like liquid fire.  Kragor takes a half-step forward toward the spellcasting thug and lauches a bonebreaking blow to his chest, sending him crashing back into the second man.  The two go down in a jumble of arms and legs, and soon both are covered with flaming jelly.  One of them has the strengh to scream through the pain, and soon the acrid chemical scent of alchemical fire is replaced with the sickly sweet stench of burnt flesh and hair.  

Ven, Bran, and Jaleph stand prepared to act, but the fight is clearly over...

<<<OOC: Yeah, Ven nearly decapitated a guy in the surprise round, he got his in  The thug Marisa slammed is dead, the one Kragor punched is dying, but not dead yet... Kragor caved in his chest and knocked him back into the alchemical fire... he's burning and will die at the end of the next round.>>>


----------



## Mavnn (May 13, 2005)

*Kragor*

Just for a moment, Kragar's scowl holds as he stares at the burning mess. Then he sighs and springs into action again, hauling the buring magic user out of the flames and ripping off his heavy workman's shirt to beat out the flames.

"Marisa, is Wee Jas willing to aid a hand?" he grunted as he set to work. "This punks going to make a lier of me yet... I'd have been happy to kill him with my own bare hands, but I'll not let a man burn to death in front of me while I watch and do nothing."


----------



## Harvey (May 13, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"I'd say in this case, the will of Wee Jas works in mysterious ways"  she replies, unclipping her waterskin and pouring its contents on the enflamed foe. "Once we put this fire out, I can heal his burned skin, but until then, I can do very little. Does anyone else have anything that might help?"  

OOC: Is there water in this sewer passage? Is it possible to use it to smother the flame?


----------



## reddist (May 13, 2005)

Kragor pulls the burning bodies apart, ripping away smoldering clothes and leather and using them to smother the fire.  Marisa helps roll the scorched man in the narrow rivulet of water flowing down the pipes, and soon the flames are extinguished.  Burn wounds and welts cover the man's body, disfiguring the many arcane tattoos and sigils inked on his skin.  The man, moaning in pain, curls into a ball on the ground in the middle of the stream.


----------



## scout989 (May 13, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Figuring that his will is at it's lowest now, Jaleph uses the spell that he didn't get to use before, attempting to charm the arcanist before he recovers full control of his faculties.


----------



## Harvey (May 13, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa kneels down to the man's body and checks to see if he's still alive and whether he's dying or not. If he is, than she will stabilize him.

OOC: Heal check 1d20 + 9 (using the healer's kit) = 21


----------



## reddist (May 14, 2005)

The thug is dying...  Kragor's initial headbutt broke his jaw and caused him to bite off most of his tongue, and Kragor's next devestating blow to the man's chest flailed his sternum.  His breathing is labored and each inhalation causes grimaces of pain to flash across his face.  The burn wounds are extensive but not horrible, mostly first and second degree... Kragor and Marisa were able to remove most of the burning jelly before the intense heat burnt the man to a crisp.  Marisa is able to stabliize him, but he needs healing attention rather desparately if he is to remain alive.

Jaleph mutters an incantation, offering words of comfort and succor to the burned thug.  The thug moans and thrashes as you approach him, oblivious to your efforts to befriend him.

Jaleph: [sblock] Your spell failed to get through the pain the man is in and the fear he has for you and your party... [/sblock]

Checking out the other corpses you find two more thin-walled ceramic pots in their packs, made in the same manner as the fragments you find in the satchel where the fire started.  These clay flasks are thin but wide, with a rectangular shape and a tightly corked lid covered over in a thick layer of wax.  They slosh a bit when you shake them.  You can still smell the acrid ethers and other volatile chemicals coming from the cloths and cloaks you pulled off the burning bodies.  Along with the pots, each bag contains some kind of sticky, putty-like material, as well as a tin of black waterproof greasepaint.

Otherwise, these men were carrying an assortment of short-bladed weapons and throwing knives, blue-lighted arcane torches, and two of them had sets of climbing claws.  In a pocket of the cloak you pulled off the spellcaster you find a yellowed scrap of parchment, torn from the corner of a larger sheet.  With a very sloppy hand, someone wrote the following note:

AG|FD*|SRM*|  x  |LBB*|PP

The *'s are tickmarks, in the shape of a candle or flame.


----------



## silentspace (May 15, 2005)

"Bah,"  Ven says, and bashes the thug's face with his boot, knocking him unconscious. 

"SRM - Sea's Righteous Might," he says as he quickly loots the bodies. "Let's keep moving"

Ven picks up the trail where it left off, following the sewers towards the docks.


----------



## Harvey (May 15, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"It looks like these ships are ones that this gang is planting explosives. The FD represents the _Finlay's Dream_... the one they were going to tonight. I think they might have already planted explosives on the _Sea's Righteous Might_, and whatever this ship the "LBB" is. They seemed to already know of the Righteous Might, and if so, they might have already planted explosives."

"We should put an end to this Hugo's plot, and soon. Then, we can warn the other ships of the sabotage."


----------



## Mavnn (May 16, 2005)

*Kragor*

Kragor surveys the now unconscious man before him for a moment and then speaks. "This man needs medical help - I would have happily crushed his skull in combat, but I'll not leave him like this. I'd rather see him stand trial. We also need to warn the ship captains what is going on. If one of you is happy to memorise that note, I'll take this piece of garbage and the original note to Captain Peliad. If nothing else, my singed beard should warn him of the seriousness of the situation. I'd catch up with you at the docks as soon as possible, travelling above land. It looks like visiting Hugo's can wait until after the ships are safe."

Assuming nobody objects, Kragor grabs the note, hefts the injured man easily over one shoulder and heads off towards the inn where Captian Peliad is staying at a brisk trot.


----------



## Harvey (May 16, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"Wait, Kragor. I can heal him before you bring him above-ground. This way, he is assured to stand trial. Just be sure that his hands and feel are bound, because I don't know if my healing will wake him or not. Oh, and be sure to bind his fingers together, since he has the ability to cast arcane spells."

Marisa waits for someone to bind the caster before casting _cure light wounds_.


----------



## Mavnn (May 16, 2005)

*Kragor*

Kragor nods agreement with this plan, and starts binding the caster in the torn up strips of the casters own clothes.


----------



## Harvey (May 16, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa waits until Kragor is finished, then grabs her holy symbol of Wee Jas, and holds it to the sky chanting "Wee Jas, please heal this humble spirit's body" as she touches the thug's shoulder.

OOC: Marisa sacks her Comprehend Languages spell slot for Cure Light Wounds, healing him for a whopping 3 points of damage. Oh well, at least he's stabilized...


----------



## reddist (May 17, 2005)

<<<oops>>>

The burned man sighs with relief as Marisa heals him, his tense body sagging as the pain is eased. Though he remains unconsious, you can tell from his face his pain is lessened and he is in no danger of dying anytime soon.

Jaleph: [sblock] iffen you wanted to try another charm spell now, I'd give you some circumstantial bonuses... [/sblock]

Ven:  [sblock]Scouting ahead a few yards, you can tell someone has definitely been through this tunnel in the last ten or fifteen minutes.  Perhaps another group of three to five men have passed this way, prior to your fight with Hugo's men. [/sblock]


----------



## scout989 (May 17, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph sees that the fire-ravaged man might be a little more disposed to seeing them as friends now, so he tries one more time to enchant him.  If he senses that it has worked, he'll relate what he's done to the others, then suggest that they attempt to wake the man, so that he may be questioned about what kind of monkey business he's been up to.


----------



## reddist (May 18, 2005)

Jaleph concentrates his will upon that of the wounded mage, and a brief smile flashes across the man's face.  He sleeps still, but he seems calm and at peace.

A gentle jostling awakens him, and he looks up to see Marisa standing over him, with Jaleph at her shoulder.  "Milady!  Is it you I must thank for healing me?  That mix seems a bit more explosive than the last batch Mango made.  I owe you my life!"  He struggles to sit up, raising his hands to head as he does so.  "Oh my head!  It feels like somebody kicked me in the noggin!  And why am I all tied up?"


----------



## scout989 (May 18, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Thinking fast, Jaleph jumps in with "Ah, you see, you were thrashing around so much that we were afraid you would hurt yourself.  We tied you up so that we could heal you.  My apologies, but we should probably leave you like that until we are quite sure that the convulsions have left you.  Do you mind?  It is for your own good, after all."  Jaleph considers how to handle this, then continues "So, if you still had your supplies, did you not manage to get to your target after all?  And which one was it, the Sea's Righteous Might?  Or Findlay's Dream?  Or that other one, I forget the name of it.  Perhaps we'd better help you here, because you are in no kind of shape to handle it on your own, and Hugo will not be pleased if you fail."


----------



## Harvey (May 18, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa suppresses a smile as she watches Jal's plan unfold. In the meantime, she keeps an eye to the pipe where Ven disappeared to.


----------



## reddist (May 19, 2005)

The man nods his head at Jaleph's words.  "Perfectly understandable, yes.  I imagine I was flailing about while I was on fire."   He nods at the oddly shaped ceramic pots you pulled out of the other pouches.  "Me and my guys, we were gonna attach those to the sides of _Finlay's Dream_.   Milton and his squad went ahead, to the _Lord Bingham's Belle_, and Kolchak and Mango were gonna get the _Righteous Might,_ and good!  They should be just a few minutes behind me.  My name's Porter.  Who are you guys?  Hey!  You guys wanna help out?  I bet Hugo would offer you a fair share of our fee!" His voice rises excitedly at this last statement, making his head ring.  He brings his hands to his forehead again, wincing as he touches a bruise.  "It really does feel like somebody kicked me.  Hey, um, think you can untie me now?"

Porter squints in the faint light of your arcane torches, trying to pick out your faces.  "Is that Bran, there in the back?  Hey Bran!  I thought Milton said you weren't gonna be involved in this job, and we shouldn't even talk to you about it.  Whatcha doin down here?"


----------



## Animus (May 23, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

"Milton was wrong. Hugo wanted some level of secrecy so he didn't inform everyone of all that were involved in this plot. 'Plausible deniability,' he said. If one got caught the others could keep going, see? I've done my job, so I was thinking of going back to Hugo and collecting my fee. I was taking the tunnels here so that no one could know about me. So I would appreciate it if you forgot about me and my involvement, understand?"

Bluff (1d20+6=8)


----------



## scout989 (May 23, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"And one more thing- the plans for the Sea's Righteous Might have changed.  Hugo decided to send us to infiltrate it, rather than burn it.  He says that after we get done with our business, we're to intercept Mango and Kolchak to explain the new plans.  Actually, why don't you stay here and explain the situation to them, while we go on ahead and take care of the last little business we have to conduct here?  It would really be a great help to us if you would."

If he sees an opportunity to do so unnoticed by the mage, Jaleph draws Marisa aside and whispers "Why don't you go and wait for Ven?  It would not help us greatly to have him come in, sword swinging, if this guy is going to help us."  Jaleph winks slyly as he says this.


----------



## Harvey (May 23, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa nods in acknowledgement at Jal, and subtlely peels off from the group, in an attempt to follow Ven's path.


----------



## Mavnn (May 24, 2005)

*Kragor*

Kragor stands back from the group, muttering under his breath about the sacriledge of beard burning, and waiting for the more conversational members of the group to finish so he can haul the monstrous spellcaster off to his just rewards.


----------



## reddist (May 26, 2005)

Porter nods at Bran <<<he _is_ charmed, after all>>>.  "Yeah, that makes sense I guess.  I mean, you were going to be on the _Righteous Might _ anyways, right?  You could sneak around and find out what old Iggy is really looking for!"

"Mango and Kolchak should be right behind me." Porter jerks his bound hands back down the tunnel, indicating where Kolchak and Mango will be coming from.  He seems to expect them in just a few moments.  "If they're not supposed to send the _Righteous Might _ up in flames, they'd better know about it now!  Mango has a bunch of flame-pots ready to go.  Think he should just set fire to the docks, and give the dock watch something to do so you guys can slip aboard?"   Then Porter points down the tunnel, where Ven and Marisa disappeared. "Milton is already ahead, setting pots on _Bingham's Belle_. That should get the watch good and busy for ya."

Ven, and Marisa: [sblock] If you follow the drainage pipe for another 100 yards it spills out into the bay, the narrow rivulet dropping about three feet to dribble into the dark water.  The pipe opens under the docks, where sturdy wooden posts covered in tar sprout up out of the water and torch light filters through the thick planks that make up the docks and wharf.  The fishy scent of dirty salt water assaults your nostrils, and you can see bits of broken planks, barrels, discarded rope, and fish parts floating on the filmy surface of the dank bay water. Shadows loom and bounce as torches flicker and the Watch moves back and forth on the docks.  Large sailing ships are on either side of you, swollen and heavy in their berths.  To the left you see the familiar masthead of the _Sea's Righteous Might_, and to the left, you can pick out _Lord Bingham's Belle_ painted on the side of the ship.  Listening intently, you can hear the muffled complaints of exhausted dock hands and the clomping bootsteps of the Watch from above, the gentle, rhythmic lapping of the waves against the wharf, and... just barely... some splashing coming from the right.  Peering out towards _Bingham's Belle_ you spot a few dark shapes, moving about in the water near the sides of the ship.  One of the figures reaches up out of the water and actually clings to the side of the _Belle_, scaling up a few feet out of the murky bay. [/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (May 26, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa whispers to Ven: "Look, there. By the boat. Keep an eye on them, while I go get the others...." Marisa is about to leave, then says as an afterthought "and Ven... don't do anything crazy like take them on alone... please wait here for the others."  She runs top speed back to where the rest of the party are dealing with the spellcaster.


----------



## scout989 (May 26, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph notices Kragor's impatience, and guesses the cause.  Thinking that they have gotten all of the information they need from the mage, he gives a small nod at Kragor, then says "Well, Porter, I think we can take care of things down here.  Why don't you go with Kragor, there.  He'll take you up to a place we know where you can get healed up before you go back to Hugo's- there's no need for Hugo to ever know you were hurt at all!"  Jaleph looks at Kragor, hoping dearly that the mad dwarf understands his plan.


----------



## Mavnn (May 27, 2005)

*Kragor*

Kragor waits for Porter to turn towards him, and then hits him sharply and precisely on both temple's (flurry against helpless foe, non-lethal damage).

"If there's more following, you might need my help. We'll come back for Porter in a bit."


----------



## scout989 (May 27, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph, seeing Porter crumple, stares amazed for a few seconds, slightly bemused by the dwarf's direct action.  Then he shrugs and says "Well, let's get him out of the way so we can set up an ambush, I guess."  He begins trying to drag the fallen mage down a side tunnel.
"You guys should take opposite sides of the tunnel, to flank them.  I'm not quite as good in a melee, but I'll try to aid however I can with my spells, or by distracting them.  Sound good?" he asks as he huffs away.
He also searches the mage to see if there are any scrolls or anything that might aid him in the coming fight.


----------



## Harvey (May 27, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

OOC: Assuming Marisa makes it back to the party without problems...

Erin comes back to the partyright after Kragor's blow to the spellcaster. She's breating a bit heabily from the sprint. "Come on, all. Ven is up ahead. We spotted another sabotage team... it looks like they're scaling the _Lord Bingham's Belle_, another ship docked here. Ven is staying on point, but there is a good chance we can catch them in the act." She glances down at the thug Jal is stashing. "Um, OK, looks like you got everything you needed from him... c'mon..."


----------



## Animus (May 28, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

Bran takes Jaleph's advice and sets himself by the side of the tunnel, rapier ready.


----------



## scout989 (May 28, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Well, there's another problem, miss.  There are a few more on the way, and they're the one's supposed to bomb the Sea's Righteous Might.  I think we'd do better to stop them now, then remove the explosives from the Belle after we deal with them.  I don't really like the idea of splitting us up.  We're setting up the ambush now; they should be here any minute.  Do you want to stay here and fight or rejoin Ven, to help keep him safe in case he sees any trouble from the other thugs?"


----------



## reddist (May 31, 2005)

Even as Jaleph asks Marisa what she is to do, voices and splashing footsteps echo down from the stone-lined tunnel.  Pulling Porter's limp body down a side passage, you douse your lights and press youselves against the wall for a second time, hoping to catch the oncoming saboteurs by surprise.

As the party of skulkers approaches you hear their pace slow, eventually stopping before the intersection... "Wait a second Kolchak... look at the splashes of water, up on the walls, and how the scum and algae are scraped on the floor... something has happened here."   "What, you think Porter's team had a disagreement?"   "No... too many splashes and scuff marks... someone else is down here.  On your guard!"

<<<Kolchak and his three men have spotted signs from your fight with Porter's team.  They are wary and alert.  Initiaves and actions!>>>


----------



## scout989 (May 31, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Initiative: 19+2=21
Edit- new plan
Though he knows it is not a strong offensive option, Jaleph moves forward and hits the first enemy who is not in melee with an Acid Splash 13+3=16, damage=1.


----------



## Harvey (May 31, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

OOC: Initiative 1d20+1 = 17

Marisa will hold her action, waiting until either one of her comrades or one of the foes draws first blood. Provided that happens, she will move into melee with the closest foe, and attack using her morningstar. Attack 1d20+5 = 8. OK, looks like she misses.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 1, 2005)

Ven looks around for a way to get on the ship unnoticed, and hit the thugs as they are trying to climb aboard.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 1, 2005)

OOC: Initiative (22)

Unaware of the cunning plan forming in Jaleph's mind, Kragor moves at the first sign that they're discovered. Blurring forward, he attempts to take Kolchak by surprise with his speed if not with his presence and land some telling damage before the man can get his defenses up.

OOC: Try and catch him flat footed and flurry: Attack rolls (22 and 8), confirm Crit (18). Damage rolls (up to three needed: 8, 5, 5)


----------



## reddist (Jun 2, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Ven looks around for a way to get on the ship unnoticed, and hit the thugs as they are trying to climb aboard.




As you watch , you gather that they don't seem to be concerned with actually boarding the _Lord Bingham's Belle_.  The saboteur that was scaling the side of the ship paused maybe a third of the way up to pull one of the thin ceramic flasks from a pouch. He pressed it firmly against the wooden ship, where it stuck.  He then climbed back down into the water and began to move around to the other side.  Meanwhile, another of the thugs began making his own way up the sides, closer to aft.  The two who are not placing the flasks of explosive fire on the ship have moved closer to the docks where they can keep an eye on the Dock Watch, moving back and forth along the pier.  It looks like they have anchored themselves to buoys or are clinging to the network of wooden beams and posts that support the docks, tracking the guardsmen with hand-held cross-bows.

You can't see away to approach the ship with out attracting the attention of the Watch.  You're pretty sure if you make a ruckus the sabotuers will set off their explosives immediately.  The only way to approach them without being spotted by them or by the Watch would be to swim up to them while they are distracted by their business.

Unless you can come up with something clever, of course


----------



## Animus (Jun 2, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

Initiative (1d20+2=19)

Bran will attack at first opportunity. If he has to move, he will do so to attack.

Attack AC (1d20+4=5)
Whiff.


----------



## reddist (Jun 3, 2005)

Battlecries and warning shouts erupt as your party collides with Kolchak and his men.  Kolchak is a massive man with a shaved head, wearing a leather harness with flat-bladed knives and axes affixed to it.  His clean-shaven face and chest are covered with stylistic runes in black grease paint, making him look like a towering, roaring totem pole.  The whites of his eyes and his sharp teeth glare back at you in your torch light, outlined in the dark paint.  Mango is also easy to spot; a tall, lanky elf with a bright shock of orange hair.  He too wears a harness over a loose fitting dark tunic, but where Kolchak’s is covered in throwing weapons, Mango’s is laden with small round spheres or pots.  He snatches two of these off their ties when the battle begins, while Kolchak pulls a small axe in one hand and a heavy shortsword with a wide blade in the other.  The other two figures could almost be twins, dressed in black leather and armed with hand cross-bows and short curving blades.  They both wear hooded masks that leave only their eyes visible, and have matching sashes around their wastes, though one is red and the other blue.

Kragor leaps at Kolchak, landing a swift side kick in his chest and following with a rapid punch, though his swing goes wide as Kolchak doubles over from the heavy blow to his sternum.  Jaleph takes a step back as his hand dips into the component pouches on his belt, mutters a short incantation and sends a bright green globule of arcane acid streaking at Kolchak, which splashes on his thigh.  The masked thug in blue aims his hand-cross bow at Kragor and fires, but the bolt flies high and ricochets down the tunnel. Bran lunges at Red, but the thug nimbly steps to the side, and he dodges Marisa’s wild swing as well.

Kolchak rises smoothly, roaring as he drops his throwing axe to splash in the stream and brings up both hands to smash his heavy shortsword down onto Kragor.  His chop bites deep into the dwarf’s shoulder and blood splashes as Kolchak rips the blade from the wounded dwarf. (Crit! -11hp!)  Red swings his curved blade at Bran, who neatly turns it aside at the last moment, throwing it off with is rapier.  Mango drops back at bit from the melee and throws one of his ceramic spheres high, smashing it against the wall near Bran and Marisa. Fire splashes out as the clay pot shatters, covering Bran and Marisa with droplets of burning goo (-1 hp to each).  Flaming plasma drips down the side of the wall, casting harsh, flickering shadows as the combat rages on. 


<<<The order: Kragor, Jaleph, Blue, Bran, Marisa, Kolchak, Red, Mango.  Jaleph and Kragor are adjacent to Kolchak, Bran and Marisa are adjacent to Red.  Blue and Mango are behind the front line, reading their ranged weapons for the second round.>>>


----------



## scout989 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

On his turn Jaleph, seeing that they may be outclassed, steps back 5 feet, pulls out a scroll, and casts Summon Monster 2 from it.  His caster level check to cast a 2nd level spell from a scroll succeeds.  The spell summons a large dog, which appears to have some English Boxer blood in it's past (though it's not clear what else is in the mix).
OOC:  I don't have a clear mental picture of everyone's position, but I want to try to summon it where it will threaten both of the ranged attackers at the rear.  If I have to choose one, it will be summoned next to Mango.  Either way, it immediately attacks Mango on my turn.  Attack roll=1d20+3=15, damage=4+3=7


----------



## reddist (Jun 3, 2005)

VEN:  You hear the sounds of fierce combat erupting behind you, echoing down the tunnel. You are perhaps 100-125 yards away (300-375 ft), and could probably make it back in a few rounds if you ran.  The sabotuers are still working at placing their charges on the boat, and you figure at the pace their moving, nice and slow to avoid attacting the Watch, they'll be at it for at least another fifteen minutes or twenty minutes.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 3, 2005)

"Mikal's gonads!" Kragor's breath exploded out in a curse. Actions followed words as the dwarf attempted to slam his meaty fist into Kolchak's nuts.

OOC: Using my second stunning blow for the day, hitting AC 16 for 4 damage.


----------



## Animus (Jun 3, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

If Bran is flanking or a 5-foot step from flanking Red, he will position himself to flank and attack twice:

Rapier Attack hits AC (1d20+4=15)
Rapier damage (1d6+2=6)
Sneak Attack damage (1d6=2)

Dagger hits AC (1d20+4=20)
Dagger damage w/sneak attack (1d4+1d6+1=9)

If Bran needs to move more than 5 feet to flank Red:

Tumble (1d20+6=25)
Then rapier attack with sneak attack damage from above.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 3, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

As flaming bits drop from Marisa's banded mail, she looks at the rest of the party. "We do not have time for a drawn out fight. We have an opportunity to catch these sabotuers red-handed." Marisa brings her morningstar and smashes it across Red's shoulder, but swings wide.

OOC: Attack 1d20+5 = 8.


----------



## scout989 (Jun 4, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> On his turn Jaleph, seeing that they may be outclassed, steps back 5 feet, pulls out a scroll, and casts Summon Monster 2 from it.  His caster level check to cast a 2nd level spell from a scroll succeeds.  The spell summons a large dog, which appears to have some English Boxer blood in it's past (though it's not clear what else is in the mix).
> OOC:  I don't have a clear mental picture of everyone's position, but I want to try to summon it where it will threaten both of the ranged attackers at the rear.  If I have to choose one, it will be summoned next to Mango.  Either way, it immediately attacks Mango on my turn.  Attack roll=1d20+3=15, damage=4+3=7



Sorry, not meaning to spam, but I wanted to make sure everyone spotted that I had edited my post.


----------



## reddist (Jun 5, 2005)

The bright hot flame of the burning goo gives off an acrid, tangy odor, and the fire casts sharp, looming shadows on the far wall as the battle continues…

Kragor, still reeling from the mighty blow Kolchak gave him, retaliates with a bone-crunching shot to the bald giant’s groin.  Kolchak pauses for a split second as the pain washes over him, but he blinks away the tears and roars with unbridled fury.  Jaleph hops back and whips out a scroll from a tube lashed to his belt, quickly chanting in a hollow, spidery language, the words dripping from his tongue like liquid ice.  As the final word is chanted a bright swirling flash is seen behind Mango and Blue, and a vicious, snarling dog appears with a whooshing pop and the scent of wet earth.  The dog lunges at Mango, its teeth tearing bloody gashes in the elf’s leg.  Shouting in surprise Blue scrambles away from the summoned beast, leaning up against the wall and trying again for a shot at Kragor’s head.  The dog uses this distraction to snap at Blue, digging its teeth deep into the masked thug’s thigh. The bolt flies true though, embedding itself deep into Kragor’s shoulder (-4hp!).   

Bran leaps at the wall of the tunnel, using it to kick off and swing around to land behind the red sashed thug, slashing with his rapier as he passes.  Bran’s thin blade slices open a long, narrow wound along the meat of Red’s arm and shoulder, and blood flows freely through the ruined leather shirt.  Marisa lashes out with her morningstar at Red, hoping to pressure him between herself and Bran, but her swing goes wide and slams into the wall, stone chips and white sparks splashing from the impact.

Kolchak, unsteady on his feat, nonetheless swipes at Kragor with his heavy short sword, nicking the battered dwarf as he ducks out of the way (-1hp!).   Red, pinned between Marisa and Bran, slashes his curved blade at Marisa but comes short, the pain in his shoulder burning as he tries to use his arm.

Mango, screaming in pain and fear, smashes a fire bomb down at the feet of the snarling canine threatening him.  The bomb explodes with a _woosh _ of heat and pungent odors, the sharp, cracking boom reverberating through the pipe.  White-hot gobbets of flaming goo splash out, most of it covering the summoned beast who yelps in surprise.

Party: [sblock] Kragor knows his first kick had enough force to crack Kolchak’s ribs and send splinters of bone deep into the bald barbarian’s chest.  His second strike to the giant’s groin ruptured other things as well.  It seems only the man’s rage is keeping him upright.  All four of the thugs have taken heavy damage, though none quite as much as Kragor.  

Kragor is still directly in front of Kolchak, with Jaleph behind the dwarf and off to the side.  Marisa and Bran have Red pinned between them, but Marisa is close enough to come to Kragor’s aid if she needs.  Bran would have to move through Kolchak and Red to get to Kragor, but he could take a step and have Kolchak flanked with Kragor.  Mango and Blue are about 10 feet back down the tunnel and are being harried by the summoned dog, who is now covered in sticky, burning goo. [/sblock]


----------



## reddist (Jun 5, 2005)

Ven:  The sounds of battle continue, and you can now see bright flashes of light and even feel the concussive whoomps of explosions, rattling your chest.  Screams of fear and pain bounce down the hall, though not all sound human, or even humanoid.  You can smell the pungent, volatile ethers of alchemist fire.  As you barrel down the hall, you can begin to make out silhouettes of the combatants agaist the dazzling blaze, darting back and forth across the tunnel as they stuggle for their lives.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 6, 2005)

*Kragor*

Snarling, Kragor ripped the crossbow bolt from his shoulder and tossed it away into the sewer. He could feel his life blood slipping from him, and knew that a further blow would likely leave him unconscious but stepping back would leave Kolchak free to target Jaleph.

_Well, time to prove dwarves are as tough as their reputation,_ he thought. _The next bolt might take me down, but I'm tough enough I should survive. And my companions seem solid enough to deal with the rest of these thugs and stop me bleeding out if I can just take down this tank and leave Jaleph some space._

Smiling grimly, Kragor's hands returned to their ready stance and he continued lashing out with solid, punishing blows.

OOC: Attack again at Kolchak, hitting AC 13 for 7 damage.


----------



## scout989 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph, seeing Kragor in trouble, instantly whips out another scroll.  His motions and words are almost the same as last time, only less pronounced.  As he completes the spell, a 6 foot long beetle springs into existence beside Kolchak, attacking him immediately.
Giant bombardier beetle attacks and misses.
The riding dog (one round left after this) attacks Mango again and almost assuredly misses.

<Damn!> Jaleph thinks, <What am I gonna do now?  I can't let Kragor die protecting me!>  He begins to plan out what to do next...


----------



## Harvey (Jun 7, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa sees Kragor's wounds, and rushes to her side. _Well, if I can't hand a blow, at least I could help in other manners._ She reaches out to Kragor, and mumbles "Wee Jas, may you stay your hand on this brave warrior while he continues his mission...".

OOC: Marisa casts cure light wounds on Kragor, curing him for a whole whopping 4 points.


----------



## Animus (Jun 10, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

Bluff check to Feint (1d20+6=21)
This is on Red (whom I think is still fighting me.

Attack and damage (1d20+4=12, 1d6+2=3)

If feint is successful, then add this damage:


Sneak Attack (1d6=3)


----------



## silentspace (Jun 11, 2005)

Ven keeps moving, knowing it will be at least a few more rounds until he gets there.


----------



## reddist (Jun 13, 2005)

Kragor uses the last of his strength to strike at Kolchak, spinning once and stepping inside the man’s longer reach to smash his hammer-like fist into the giant’s throat.  The bald barbarian gurgles as blood fills his mouth, his larynx and airways crushed to pulp.  Kolchak crumples to his knees, red bubbles popping out his mouth, and then topples face down in the narrow stream.

Jaleph’s spell results in another swirling rush of air, this one smelling of dung and decay.  The beetle appears in a burst of stench and rotting leaves, snapping its mandibles at Blue.  Blue recognizes the rushing sound off of a summoning spell though and nimbly skips away from the beetle as it lunges at him.  The dog snaps at Mango, keeping the orange-haired elf off balance but it fails to sink its teeth into the alchemist’s flesh.

Blue, faced with a massive angry insect in front of him and a hostile dog nearby, drops his hand-crossbow and swings his curved short sword at the bug,  His blow lands true, cutting deep into the beetle’s exoskeleton and splashing black and green ichor across the wall as a leg goes flying.

Bran and Marisa keep Red between them, dividing his attention.  Bran stops a thrust short, throwing Red off, then slams his rapier into Red’s side.  The point pierces through his torso, and Red makes the unmistakable short, painful gasps of a man dying from a punctured lung.  Red slides off Bran’s sword to lean against the wall, pressing his hands over his mortal wound, and he slowly sinks to the ground.

Marisa takes advantage of Red’s fall and rushes to Kragor’s side, pleading to her dark god on his behalf.  Meanwhile, Mango yanks another grenade from this harness and tries to smash it across the dog’s head.  His own gods are with him and the pot bursts across the dog’s face, covering it in sticky flaming tar.  The dog, still smoldering from the last fire-bomb, yelps in pain as it staggers and falls to the ground, writhing in pain.

From behind you can hear Ven roaring as he rushes to join you, his battle-cry booming as it echoes through the tunnel.

<<< Kolchak and Red are down for good.  Blue and Mango are about 15 feet away from the party, but they have the beetle on the other side of them blocking the tunnel.  Both look pretty beat up, but neither are suffering from mortal wounds yet.  The dog has succumbed to repeated fire-bombings.  Ven will join the melee in the next round.>>>


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 13, 2005)

*Kragor*

<ooc: Woohoo! A whole 5 hit points in total!>

"Thanks, Marisa! I needed that."

If Mango isn't equipped with a melee weapon (it doesn't look like he is):

Kragor leaps forwards and fails to touch Mango, let alone wrench both his arms up behind his back. <ooc: Grapple: Touch 7, Grapple Check 5!>

If Mango does threaten:

Kragor splashes across the stream, his rock solid fist lashing out at Mango. <ooc: Unarmed Strike, Hit 13, Damage 5>


----------



## Harvey (Jun 13, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa takes note of Ven's battle cry. _Well, at least he didn't go after the other saboteurs all by himself_.

She surveys the party, uncertain what to do. The dog is a conjured creature, and will return to the ether once it is defeated, so she rules out helping it. Feeling that the rest of the party can handle Blue and Mango (especially with Ven coming), she closes in on Kragor again.

"No need for thanks, Kragor, though it looks as if you can use some more help."  She reaches out again, calling upon Wee Jas' aide.

OOC: Forgot to mention last time Marisa sacked her _Cause Fear _ spell. This time, she opts to sacrifice her _Shield of Faith _ for a _Cure Light Wounds_, healing Kragor for another 7 hit points. She only has one more 1st level spell left today, so no one else get hurt!


----------



## scout989 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph sees Kragor spring forward and immediately goes to assist him.  He jabs his spear at Mango repeatedly, trying to distract him rather than land a blow (Aid Another to give Kragor +2 to AC, attack roll=17).  He succeeds in distracting Mango from his injured comrade.  Meanwhile, the beetle attacks Blue once again (attack roll =18) and manages a small bit of revenge for its leg (damage=3).
OOC: the beetle will remain until just before my next turn, then it'll be gone too.


----------



## Animus (Jun 22, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

Bran attacks Blue, Hitting AC 10 and doing 4 damage.(1d20+4=10, 1d6+2=4)


----------



## reddist (Jun 24, 2005)

Jalpeh jabs his short spear at Mango, causing the wild-haired elf to duck and dodge, but he still manages to avoid Kragor’s grasping hands.  Blue, seeing the party close in on him, turns to hack through the beetle to make his escape.  The giant bug skitters aside and Blue’s curved blade sparks against the stone tunnel.  Bran takes advantage of Blue’s divided attention and slashes his rapier across the thug’s back.  The masked saboteur stiffens as he falls against the angry beetle, dropping his sword to clatter on the tiles.

Marisa brushes her hand against Kragor’s shoulder, filling him with energy and rejuvenating him, and the manages to step aside just in time as Ven comes barreling down the hallway, his greatsword held out at arms length and cutting a wide swath.  The plainsman’s manic swing connects with Mango’s head, which comes off with a wet pop and makes an odd _klonk _ as it splashes in the shallow stream.  Mango’s body stands a moment, its arm raised high with another fire-bomb held tightly in a fist, then crumples at the knees to collapse in a bloody heap.

The dog and beetle both vanish with hissing pops, as they return from whence they were summoned.

The battle is over.


----------



## reddist (Jun 24, 2005)

A quick search through the pouches and satches of the saboteurs unearths the following:

Kolchak: several flat-bladed throwing axes with cord-wrapped handles, and a heavy, broad-bladed shortsword.
Blue and Red: Each carried a handcrossbow and a quiver of small bolts, in addition to matching curved short swords with narrow, single-edged blades and chisel points.  The handles are wrapped in red or blue leather, and the hilts are adorned with cheap garnets and sapphires.  Additionally, each of them has a set of climbing claws in a belt pack.
Mango:  There are two remaining fire-bombs attached to his harness, and his pouch contains four of the thin, narrow ceramic pots you found earlier.  They are carefully packed in a leather shoulder bag, cushioned with rotted straw.

They were dressed in jerkins and tunics of leather or canvas, died black.  Each had a small tin of black rouge (kind of like shoe polish), and Red and Blue each were carrying arcane torches casting red lights from the tubes.

You find no coins, though Kolchak was wearing a pendant of rough iron, carved and twisted to look like a bear claw, hanging from a leather thong.  It appears worthless, but Ven notes he has seen similar adornments on other plainsmen he has met during his travels.


----------



## reddist (Jun 24, 2005)

Ven leads you back down the tunnels to the opening, where the drainage pipes spill out into Swift Rock Bay.  He silently points to the _Lord Bingham’s Belle_, and with his direction you can spot the two thugs clinging to the support beams under the docks, and one more of the saboteurs swimming about near the ship.  The fourth man must be on the other side of the ship, planting the last of his explosives.  

The Dock Watch paces back and forth, looking bored and tired.  There are two close to the landing ramp of the _Belle_, and two others at the far end of the dock.  Each pair carries a single lamp, which casts a wide, yellow glow, and all are armed with short pikes with edged hooks.  They wear the black and gold colors of the Swift Rock Bay militia, and their tunics are emblazed with the sign of the Shipping Guild.  Neither pair seem very attentive… the pair at the ramp seem involved in a quiet argument, and the two at the end are leaning on their pikes, wobbling as they try to stay awake.

The two saboteurs acting as lookouts have also grown bored, and are only keeping a cursory eye on the guards.  They are close to completing their assignment, and are becoming reckless.  The swimmer is making his way slowly back to docks to join the lookouts, and they all appear to be waiting on the fourth man, looking out to the water for sign of him…


----------



## Harvey (Jun 24, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa makes a quick, silent prayer to Wee Jas over the foes they felled before moving on. She does take the time to point out that one of the men of the party should collect the loot of these thugs.

Once the party reaches the end of the drainage pipe, she looks over at the situation. She turns to the party, and asks with a whisper "Well, any ideas? I'm afraid my spells will not be of much use... all I've got left is a _Comprehend Language _ spell and some minor orisons..." She looks down at the bay below "plus, I'm not much of a swimmer."


----------



## scout989 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Oooh, I have another one of my ideas!" Jaleph hisses quietly.  "How does this sound?  One of us make our way quietly up to those guards and point out what they're missing.  Hopefully, they'll raise a big hue and cry, and the saboteurs will attempt to bugger out, back in this general direction.  Imagine their surprise when they find us waiting for them!  With any luck, we'll be able to keep them at bay until the guards arrive.  Then maybe we can get some answers about what's happening here!  So, what do you all think?"
OOC: If people are getting tired of Jaleph always being the one to try to make the plans, let me know and I'll tone it down- I just realized how much I've been doing that


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 24, 2005)

"Only one problem with that, lad. What happens if they set off the charges when they realise they're discovered?" He looked around the group. "Anyone know how they'd set off the charges? Would they do it immediately, or do you think they're planning to wait until they've left and give us a chance to get some help and disarm them?"

The pack of loot jingled slightly as he look around. 

[ooc: unless anyone objects, Kragor just swept all of the loot into a large sack, commenting: "We'll sort it later..."

Scout: no problem at all - give us all the plans you've got. We might not _follow_ all of them, but we're glad to hear them.]


----------



## scout989 (Jun 25, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

After hearing Kragor's words, Jaleph pulls out one of the ceramic pots and begins fiddling with it, attempting to find out how they are detonated.  He looks first for fuses or some sort of timing device.  If he doesn't find anything on the outside, he'll open it up and see what it contains.


----------



## reddist (Jun 25, 2005)

The pot is of a reddish-brown clay.  It is about two hands wide and two tall, but only two fingers thick.  The opening appears to be plugged with a cork and then covered with a thick heavy brown wax.  One of the flat sides of the pot is covered with a waxy paper, which when peeled back leaves a sticky, tacky gum-like substance.  

You think if you peeled the paper off and then pressed the sticky side to some surface, it'd probably stick pretty well.

You don't see any obvious detonation devices on the pot.  You do know, however, that the chemicals inside catch fire as soon as they are exposed to air, and the tarry goo sticks and spreads very easily, and that the goo itself burns with enough heat that water has little effect unless it is totally immersed, cutting of the air supply.

Even cracking the pot would no doubt allow enough air in, causing the goo to ignite with enough force to blow the rest of the pot apart, spreading the goo in a wide area.  They must have planned on striking the pot with something, a crossbow bolt or slingstone, or smacking it with a long pole, or otherwise physically damaging the pot in order to set them off.  At the hieght the saboteurs were placing the pots, the _Belle_ would be at risk just leaving her berth, possibly bashing one of the pots against the docks as she moved out.

Perhaps the sabotuers planned some sort of coordinated attack, setting all three ships ablaze at the same time?


----------



## Harvey (Jun 25, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa marvels at Jaleph's quick analysis of the explosive devices. "Luckily we know they have only sabotaged one boat. We know that they were after Finlay's Dream, the Sea's Righteous Might, and Lady Bingham's Belle. We stopped the parties set to sabotage the Finaly's Dream and our ship. So, the Belle is the only one left... the one they're on now. At least we don't have to worry about other ships exploding around us."

"I think that we need to get others involved. Maybe we alert the guards below? The guards can keep the saboteurs occupied, while we attempt to remove the devices from the ships hulls."

Marisa looks at the others, hoping that one of them can come up with a better idea...

OOC: Good call, Scout. Keep bringin' the good ideas...


----------



## scout989 (Jun 25, 2005)

OOC:  How high are the saboteurs setting the explosives?  Basically, would the ship be in danger of sinking if one or two were detonated?


----------



## reddist (Jun 26, 2005)

The danger probably doesn't come from explosive force blowing a hole in the hull.  The goo, once spread, would burn with an intense heat and be resistant to most attempts to put out the flames out.  The risk is the ships catching on fire and that fire spreading rapidly, destroying the ships, possilby spreading to the docks and neighboring ships.

What, or even if, Hugo and his men had planned to do during the panic and confusion is anyone's idea...


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 29, 2005)

Kragor chewed over Jaleph's information and then turned to Bran. "Bran, do you think you could get to the guardsmen unseen and let them know what's happening? It looks like the rest of us will have to move in and do something about the already set containers."

Pausing to set the sack down to one side in the shadows of the sewer, he turned back to Jaleph. "Jaleph - do you know anyway of putting this stuff out if they set it off?"


----------



## scout989 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Unfortunately, I know no spell that would allow me to put out a fire.  However, I do have something else that might be useful in this situation.  This is a potion of invisibility" he says with a flourish.  If anyone in the party looks to be in bad shape, he'll smack himself on the head and say "Oh, and of course I have some healing potions as well!  Who needs one?"
OOC: Hah, of course I have no grand ideas now, after I made a big deal about it


----------



## Harvey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa chuckles as Jaleph's comments. "Not to worry, I believe I've taken care of our wounded so far... but keep the potions handy, I only have one more casting of curing left today."

"The more I think about it, the more I think we need to alert the guards. Maybe Bran or Ven can get down there invisible and alert them? I doubt they'd be as foolhardy to explode the ship with them standing next to it. Obviously, we'd be following right behind... maybe in force them into remaining near the ship."


----------



## Animus (Jun 30, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

OOC: Can we get a party status please? Or did I miss it entirely?

Bran says, "Certainly I can sneak down and try to warn the guards. That is part of my repetoire."
With that, he will drink the potion when ready and attempts to Move Silently (1d20+6=8).


----------



## reddist (Jun 30, 2005)

Animus said:
			
		

> OOC: Can we get a party status please? Or did I miss it entirely?




You are all standing at the opening of the drainage tunnels, peering off into the darkness at the remaining band of sabotuers.  They are just finishing at placing their pots of explosive alchemist fire on the _Lord Bingham's Belle._

Kragor is still pretty banged up I think, and most of the rest of you have taken some small incidental damage.  Honestly, I haven't kept track of the damage the thugs dealt out.  That's your job  You are all alive though, and that's what counts!

Its probably on the other side of 2:00am, give or take a few minutes, and the docks are quiet except for a few pairs of lazy, tired guards, and the saboteurs swimming about in the water... and you guys, discussing your next plan of action...


----------



## scout989 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Wait a moment, Bran.  I think that it would work better for you to sneak up to the guards and let them in on the secret, but to give Ven here the potion, so that he might perhaps use its effects to get close enough to one or two of the lookouts to silence them when the time comes.  That way, we may gain a few precious seconds to close with the brigands and prevent them from detonating those firebombs.  Can you get up there unseen, even without this potion?  And Ven, are you willing to go along with this plan?"
If Kragor still looks pretty hurt, Jaleph once again offers him a healing potion.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

OOC: As Cleric, I will keep tabs on HP, etc from now on. Here is where we are at:


```
PC       HP  1st Combat   2nd Combat  3rd Combat   Now
Bran     17  -6                       -1           10 of 17
Jal       8                                         8 of 8
Kragor   19               -2          -12  +11     16 of 19
Marisa   14                           -1           13 of 14
Ven      23               -3                       20 of 23
```

"Jal, if you can give your potion to Bran, I will take care of the nicks and scratches the rest of us have collected."

OOC: Marisa sacks all of her 0th-level spells to cast _Cure Minor Wounds_ spells: 2 on Kragor and 2 on Ven, bringing Kragor, Ven, and Marisa all to -1 HP


----------



## scout989 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Why, sure, Marisa.  It's the least I can do, since you have all been protecting me all night."  So saying, he hands a potion to Bran.
OOC:  It's a CLW,  and I figured you'd rather roll the die yourself.


----------



## Animus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

Bran drinks the potion and receives 8 points back, healing him completely.


----------



## reddist (Jul 1, 2005)

As the party discusses their next course of action you all hear a muted call of a bird, coming from out on the water.  The call repeats itself twice, then pauses, then comes again.

Bran [sblock] You recognize the call as a beach swallow, a common bird on the wharf.  It feasts mainly on the bugs and spiders that make their homes along the docks.  You are pretty sure this is a diurnal bird though, and think it unusual to hear in the dead of night... [/sblock]

Ven [sblock] Bird calls are a common method of communication for scouts and rangers.  You aren't familiar with the call itself, but you can be sure its coming from the sabotuers and expects a reply.... a Suvival (DC15) check would allow you to repeat the call just as you heard it.[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jul 6, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

Bran says, "That's the call of a beach swallow. They sleep this time of night. It must be some kind of secret signal."


----------



## silentspace (Jul 7, 2005)

Ven nods at Brant, and putting his hands to his mouth, repeats the call.


----------



## reddist (Jul 7, 2005)

Another short trill comes back at you and the sabotuers clinging to the underside of the docks seem to relax their guard, lowering their crossbows and rubbing their tired shoulders.  The two swimmers also make their way to wooden posts and beams, and all four of them seem to hunker down and settle in to wait for the next step to occur.

The pair of guards that had previously been involved in a quiet argument have settled their differences, but one has walked away from the gang plank of the _Lord Bingham's Belle _ down the dock and toward the other pair, who are still struggling to remain upright.  The lone guard at the plank has flipped his pike over to drive the point into the wooden boards, and leans on it heavily.

The walker reaches a heavy bronze bell set in a sturdy wooden arch further along the pier, taking the knotted pull cord and giving two sharp tugs.  The brassy clanging rings out over the docks, echoing back off the ships and water.  The sleeping pair jerk with a start and glare at the bell ringer before going back to their naps.  Much futher down the docks, farther than you can see in the dim yellow glow of the arcane torches, more bells clang out into the night as the other Dock Watch guards call an All Clear.


----------



## scout989 (Jul 7, 2005)

OOC:  Sorry, guys, I'm out of ideas for this one


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa looks at the rest of the group. "Well, we've got to do something. I'm going backtrack back to the streets, then head to the docks and alert the guards. Is anyone else coming?"


----------



## scout989 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"If you'd like someone to go with you, I'll gladly volunteer, as I'm almost out of arcane power for today."


----------



## Harvey (Jul 10, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa nods knowingly at Jal at his mention of being out of arcane power. "Likewise"  she replies. "Anyone else coming?"  she asks, as she begins to walk back the way they came.


----------



## Animus (Jul 10, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

"I am,"  says Bran. "We need to stay together, eh?"


----------



## Harvey (Jul 17, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa, making sure Jal and Bran are behind her, begins her back-track through the sewer system. She makes sure that she is cautious, double-checking to make sure nothing surprises her en-route.


----------



## scout989 (Jul 17, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph follows along nervously, aware of his lessened spell capacity.  <I almost wish we could tackle this tomorrow,> he thinks.  <But it'll be all right, with these people by my side- or perhaps in front of me?>


----------



## silentspace (Jul 17, 2005)

Ven nods and follows the others.  But once out of the sewers, he pauses and thinks.

"I'm leaving,"  he says. "The sewers and the city are not for me.  I belong back on the plains, that's where I will meet my destiny.  I tried to find solace in drink, and in signing up for new adventure in far away lands, but I realize now I've been running away.  I must go back and defeat the orcs who slaughtered my people, or die trying.  Well met, and fare thee well."

Ven saunters off into the night, his dog by his side.


----------



## scout989 (Jul 18, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> Jaleph follows along nervously, aware of his lessened spell capacity.  <I almost wish we could tackle this tomorrow,> he thinks.  <But it'll be all right, with these people by my side- or perhaps in front of me?>



<Aw crap.  I guess I'll be a little closer to danger than I realized!>
"I'm sorry to see you go, Ven, but good luck with your mission- and death to the orcs!"


----------



## reddist (Jul 25, 2005)

You turn from the open end of the pipe and make your way back to the surface, pausing at the small pile of bodies you generated to make sure you had gathered all the clues and valuables you could find.

Once you reach the surface, you move as a group to the docks.  After talking to the first befuddled watchman and making no progress, you get directions to the Captain of the Watch.  You manage to convince him of possible trouble, but he dismisses any talk of an organized strike against the ships on his dock.  Still, to placate you, he agrees to accompany you to the berth of the _Lord Bingham’s Belle_.

As you approach the _Belle_ Ven and Kragor hang back a bit, keeping a watchful eye on the last known positions of the saboteur lookouts.  They are able to pick out the silhouettes of the bored scouts against the light reflecting off the black water just moments before the saboteurs notice the gathering crowd approaching the _Belle_.  Shouts erupt as they scramble to bring their crossbows to bear, and the Captain of the Guard swears loudly, bringing his whistle up to blast shrill notes that cut through the night, alerting all along the docks to the trouble.

Kragor and Ven let fly with the axes and knives they took from Kolchak’s harnesses, while Bran and Jaleph rapidly aim and fire crossbows.  Marisa shouts words of encouragement, driving her companions and the guards to heightened vigilance.  Two of the saboteurs fall from the wooden beams, one to an axe buried deep in his skull, the other a thrown knife driven through his hand and his chest sprouting two thick feathered bolts.  One of the thugs has the courage to turn his crossbow from the shouting guards and take a careful aim at one of the ceramic flasks stuck to the side of the _Belle_.  He fires, and his aim is true.


----------



## reddist (Jul 25, 2005)

The explosion echoes across the water, percussion waves rocking the _Belle _ and punching each of you in the chest.  Thick jelly splatters across the sides of the _Belle_, burning white hot as it comes into contact with the cool night air.  Even from the docks you can smell the burning pitch.  The saboteur falls under a hail of bolts and the Captain blows a series of piercing whistles, pointing at one of his guards and ordering him to ring the brass bell for the Fire Brigade.

Over the next two hours you help the Brigade as best you can.  Not only are you able to keep the fire from spreading to neighboring ships, you are even able to keep the _Belle _ from sinking.    The noise and commotion bring many of Swift Rock Bay’s citizens down to the docks to watch, and as you pull yourselves out from the soot and sweat-stained mass of Brigade volunteers and head back to the Clam Shell for a very well deserved rest, you are greeted by none other than Iggy Glenfannon…


----------



## reddist (Jul 25, 2005)

“Say thankya!  I shoulda known you woulda been here! Already you have proven your worth!  Say thankya!”

As you relay the events of the evening to Iggy, his eyes grow wider and wider.  At the mention of an organized plot by Hugo and his crew Iggy’s eyes narrow shrewdly, and he summons an aide from the crowd, whispering something to him and sending him off running.  He turns and nods his head at you.

“Yes, yes, we should have expected something like this.  There were rumors even this morning that Captain Nathanyl Hawkridge was still none too happy about Kestor and the _Righteous Might _ getting our contract.  I see now I should have been more direct with you, and I apologize.”

You notice Iggy wafts in and out of his “country bumpkin” persona, depending on his excitement and attention.  When he gets down to business, his education and rhetoric show through…

“But in no less than a single night!  For you to uncover this plot yourselves, and even put an end to it!  Remarkable!  I shall speak to Captain Kestor about bonuses for you all.  Please, take your leave tomorrow and rest, you have indeed deserved it!  We do not sail until dawn on the next day, and thanks to you, we can proceed now without fear!”   

Iggy accompanies you back to the Clam Shell, asking you for more details as to what you have learned concerning Hugo and his men, and promises you that the full weight of both the Cartographer’s Guild and the Ship’s Captain Guild will bear upon the investigations.  Captain Hawkridge, it seems, is about to suffer extreme scrutiny.


----------



## reddist (Jul 25, 2005)

As Ven speaks his words of resignation, Iggy nods understandingly.  “I do see your point plainsman.  I must admit I had my suspicions about your comfort on the open water.  So few plainsmen are truly at ease when at sea.  Of course the Guild holds you no ill will.  Wait until tomorrow and collect your bonus for this evening, you have earned it.  Well met, and may the Siblings be with you.   A brief word of warning before you set out… Taheen raiders are often upon the Midden Road this time of year.  Find a caravan or wagon train to travel with on your way home.”

“Now I beg ya, do rest and relax!  Not but a sun up and sun down separate us from the open sea, and Pelaid Kestor is itching to sail!”

At dawn, you find a 1000gp bonus for each of you, along with a note of personal thanks signed by several members of the Ship’s Captains Guild, including Captain Kestor and the captains of the _Belle _ and _Finlay’s Dream_.  Ven claims his share of the loot and items and says his goodbyes.  

Party: [sblock] There won’t be any more “action” between now and setting sail, but please feel free to RP whatever you’d like on your remaining day in Swift Rock Bay.  It'll be another day or so before I can work up the posts to introduce the next chapter. [/sblock]


----------



## reddist (Jul 25, 2005)

Kaelin waits at the edge of the crowd, hopping up and down, hoping to get a peek at the Brigade volunteers, sure that Bran is among them.  When Bran appears, she breaks through the guards and flings herself into his arms, sobbing and smothering him with kisses.


----------



## scout989 (Jul 25, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Not the least bit overwhelmed by the chaotic action of the night, Jaleph goes about his business replacing the scrolls that he used last night to ensure the company's survival.  He tries to entice Marisa to accompany him, feeling more at ease with this human than he ever had with the halflings he's known.
He tries, before he sets out on his erands, to set up a meeting time with Bran for late in the evening, to have a drink or five together before the ship sets sail.


----------



## reddist (Jul 25, 2005)

Hefting the small leather bags of gold Iggy left behind for you, the combined bonuses from both the Carotgrapher's Guild and Ship's Capatins Guild, you take a moment to recount them.  "Hmm.... oh....  These little trade bars are worth more than I thought..."

After recounting, you determine there's actually a total value of 1000 gold in each of the pouches.  There are small platinum trading bars mixed in with the coins.

Additionally, when you head to common room at the Clam Shell to break your fast, you sort through the events of the yesterday and find your self oddly refreshed.  You are able to pick out the moments you might have done something differently, as well as those moments where you did things exactly right.  Sifting through the entire experience, you realize you learned a bit of something about yourself and your ability to handle such dangerous situations...

Party: [sblock] Oops.  Bad math.  Sorry!  Shouldnt'a tried to do that in my sleep deprived state... and please raise yourselves to 3rd level!  [/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jul 27, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

"Kaelin my love, I promise to come back as soon as I am able. Just you wait for me, OK?" he says. He then sings a little tune about traveling and romance.


----------



## reddist (Jul 27, 2005)

Animus said:
			
		

> "Kaelin my love, I promise to come back as soon as I am able. Just you wait for me, OK?"




"But you were just... where are..!? ... Oooo! Bran!"  Kaelin waves her arms and stomps her foot in exasperation at Bran as he smiles and winks at her, turning with a flourish of his cape.


----------



## scout989 (Jul 27, 2005)

OOC: Is anything else going to happen between now and tonight?  Jaleph is taking off on his own, and it sounds like the party is splitting up for now, so can I just say "Later that night...?"


----------



## reddist (Jul 28, 2005)

[sblock]Take the day and evening to do whatever you'd like.  Feel free also to whip up any NPC or PoI you might need; shops or shopkeepers, temple priests (acolytes and low-level functionaries, of course... the temple heads are MY NPCs!), any of your local contacts or acquaintances ... if you want something specific from me, let me know and I'll respond, but otherwise feel free to help fill in any gaps you may find in Swift Rock Bay. [/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Jul 28, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

Bran, after his departure, immediately goes to Kowin's Wares, with the intention to upgrade his armor. "Kowin my man, I'll pay you well if you can make my armor spiffier, so that it can protect me better. Do a good job, and I'll be sure to spread the word, ok?"  he says with a wink and a smile. "I can't just go off on an excursion with just so-so equipment you know. And you've done so well in the past."


----------



## scout989 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

While Bran is busy with the armorer, Jaleph pops off to have a chat and a trade with his book-learning friend Harley at the Mage's Guild.  "Hiya, Harley, I'm back!  Hah, you thought you were rid of me didja?  Well, it ain't so.  How've you been, ye rascal?"
After filling in his friend on the past night's activity (and playing up his part all he could), Jaleph buys a few scrolls and such before heading back to the inn, where he orders up the biggest dinner he has ever seen (which goes for quite a few of those watching, as well) and proceeds to chomp, chew, and guzzle his way through the entire thing.

[sblock]Jaleph replaces his SM II scroll and his CLW potion.  He also picks up a scroll of Invisibility, an Elixer of Sneaking, and a scroll of Glitterdust.  Total spent=650 gp.  I may want to spend more before we go, but I'm not sure what I might buy, so if I do I'll post it later.[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

OOC: Glad to see a lot has happened in my absence! I will do a little smoothing over on Marisa's actions.

After the excitement of the night before, Marisa sleeps soundly. The next morning, she awakes from a sound sleep, prays to Wee Jas for guidance on their coming trip.

She joins the rest of the group that morning, and says her goodbyes to Ven, sorry to see him leave. However, she is encouraged that the party functions well together (relatively, at least). She enjoys the company of the group over breakfast, joking about how goofy some of Hugo's goons were under Jal's _charm_ spells and the halfling's constant spew of ideas.

When Jal suggests that she join him on his travels, Marisa wholeheartedly accepts. She seems to enjoy the halfling's company as well, and recalls their first meeting at this very bar only a scant day earlier. _Amazing what can happen in a day! _ she thinks to herself.

Those with keen eyes might notice the not-so-friendly stare that Marisa gives Kaelin, but Marisa quickly regains her composure.

Mari follows Jal through the streets, enjoying the company. But when the halfling mentions a visit to the Mage's Guild, Mari tells him that, as a cleric of Wee Jas, she might not be welcomed with his comrades. She begs his forgiveness, and goes off on her own.

In her travels, see seeks out a local gem and jewerly shop, and looks to purchase a variety of black onyx gems, under the guidance of her patron deity.

After strolling through town, Marisa returns to the Clam Shell in time to see Jaleph dig into his supper. She pulls up a chair, and as she motions for the waitress to come over, she is filled with a sense of deja vu.

OOC: Leveled Mari up to 3rd. If available, she spends 900gp of her 1000gp on black onyx gems (4 at 25gp, 4 at 50gp, and 4 at 75gp, all for Animate Dead spells). She also now has the feat Reach Spell for ranged healing.


----------



## scout989 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Jaleph Bightumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Well hello again, missy.  Glad you could make it back fer another fine meal with me.  How'd your snopping trip go, then?"
After a few more minutes, and a round of applause from the crowd as he finishes his gargantuan repast, Jaleph loosens his belt a few notches and settles back.  "I sure do wish that Bran and Kragor would show up soon.  I've been thinking, during my travels today, that the four of us ought to think about paying a little visit to Hugo before we leave and finding out just why, exactly, he was behind all of the excitement last night.  I just hate to leave loose ends that have tried to kill me, see?"


----------



## Animus (Aug 1, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

OOC: I upgraded my studded leather to +1, spending all 1000gp I just gained.  

On cue, the door opens to reveal a stunning blonde man wearing a stylish cape with a lute strapped on his back. "Good day, Jaleph, Marisa. I just did some shopping, and now I'm ready for a little fine dining," he says, sitting down at the table.


----------



## Harvey (Aug 1, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Marisa cheers Jal on as he finishes his meal. "Oh, shopping went quite well. I assume you enjoyed your visit to your old friends in the guild?"

When Jal broaches the topic of Hugo, Mari gives it some serious thought. "Well, I assume, from Iggy's talk, that this Captain Nathanyl Hawkridge wanted the contract for exploration of the newly discovered lands for himself. What better way to do that than to sink the other ships. Of course, he can't be tied to it himself, and had to arrange for others to do his dirty work. Though, that still leaves Hugo in power here in the city... unless the law investigates the destruction of the ships further."

She mulls over other ideas.... "This Hugo had at least... what was it? Seven people that we fought in total last night in the sewers? Plus, the ones that we caught in the act of sabotage... if Hugo has that many people working for him, perhaps we best let the officials worry about him. I am more concerned what Hugo's ties are with our new friend..."

As she says this, Bran enters the room and hails her and Jal. "Greetings Bran! We were just talking about last night. So, I have a question... how exactly do you know Hugo and his friends, hmmm?" she says with a playful grin.


----------



## Animus (Aug 1, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> As she says this, Bran enters the room and hails her and Jal. "Greetings Bran! We were just talking about last night. So, I have a question... how exactly do you know Hugo and his friends, hmmm?" she says with a playful grin.



"Well, let's just say that Hugo and I used to be aquaintances, but me winning his money and his girl (who I later dumped) did not make him a happy camper,"  he says, sipping his drink.


----------



## scout989 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Well hello Mr. Fancypants!" says Jaleph with a grin.  "I was just discussing the idea of paying a visit to your old friend.  And," Jaleph has the grace to look slightly embarrassed about this, "I must admit, Marisa, that I also had the idea in mind that we owe the man a few lumps of his own, considering how many he was responsible for.  As for his henchmen, well, we put a serious dent in those last night.  I think we should at least consider the idea of going to have a chat with him about the wisdom of trying to kill people like us!"


----------



## Harvey (Aug 2, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

Jaleph's words bring a grin to Marisa's face. "Oh, I have no objection to putting the fear of Wee Jas into him, so-to-speak. I was only pointing out that we don't have the resources to bring him down permanently. It might even be an interesting diversion before the _Sea's Righteous Might _ sets sail."


----------



## Animus (Aug 2, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

"To be honest though, I would consider ourselves lucky for surviving what we have. I'm just ready to get on with the mission at set sail A.S.A.P. Besides, we don't have enough power to take Hugo down, so why bother with anything less?"  

Bran takes another sip from his glass. "Oh and before we go, I have some business to attend to with a certain fair lady," he says with a wink and a smile.


----------



## scout989 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Well, lucky you may call it, but I think people make their own luck.  As to why even bother, well, there are two reasons.  First of all, we're about to set sail on a very long sea voyage.  He won't be able to get to us for many months; in fact, we may never come back.  I'd hate to leave this business unfinished, and I don't mean taking him down permanently- I wouldn't do that anyway.  It's more fun to let him live free, so long as he knows that we're watching him.  And secondly, we have something like twelve or fourteen hours before we sail.  I know you have some business with that lass of yours, but what will you do with the rest of that- sleep?  Don't you have the itch to do something useful with all that time?"
You can tell this is a last gasp from Jaleph; one more refusal and he'll just let it die... for now.


----------



## Animus (Aug 3, 2005)

*Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinaire*

"Curse you, you trouble making halfling, but I repeat myself. You got me. What idea do you have in your disturbed mind?" Bran says, leaning in intently.


----------



## scout989 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Just this- we know of an underground, secret entrance to Hugo's lair.  It would be prudent to use that entrance to get to him and exact whatever revenge is appropriate.  But Hugo is sure to know that we know of this 'unguarded' entrance by now, as he will have had reports from the survivors- even if they are in watch custody.  They know we were down there, and that can only have one implication.  Therefore I propose that we march up to his front door, bold as brass, force our way in to his den, and catch him unawares while he expects any trouble- at least from us- to come from a different direction."


----------



## Harvey (Aug 4, 2005)

*Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

"You know, Jal, I think I can see the twinke in your eye when you talk about causing mischief" Marisa says with a smile. "Though, I don't know if forcing ourselves through the front door would be wise either. We need to figure out a way to get under his skin more than anything. Hey, maybe Hugo has another girlfriend Bran can steal."


----------



## scout989 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

"Ahh, very wise, playing to our 'talents.'  Perhaps you're right, I just want to be able to see the look on his face- and that's partly because I want to be able to judge how safe I'll be when we get back.  After all, though I've never run into Hugo before, I'll still have to live in the same town as him.  Though I don't deny my love for a little tomfoolery, it really is enlightened self-interest this time."
Having gotten his little speech out, Jaleph turns thoughtful.  He looks at Marisa speculatively.  "I confess, I think my plan is the better of the two so far.  Do either of you have anything else to suggest?  I'd love to have a better plan than that, I admit, but I think we need to do _something_ ."


----------



## scout989 (Aug 9, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Seeing their long silence after his remarks, Jaleph looks a little tired.  "Well, perhaps I'm wrong.  Let's just go on to bed; we have an early morning ride to catch."


----------



## scout989 (Aug 15, 2005)

OOC: Is there something in particular people are waiting for?


----------



## Animus (Aug 15, 2005)

OOC: I'm just waiting for reddist to move us along. I'm done with what I need to do.


----------



## reddist (Aug 17, 2005)

Early the next morning you pack your gear, patting at pockets and pouches to be sure you have all your accessories, and begin your walk to the berthing of the _Sea’s Righteous Might._  The Wharf District is bustling with early morning activities, with warehouse doors opening, workers using hoses to rinse off loading bays and sidewalks, and couriers already dashing about with the day’s first messages and packet deliveries.

The bright golden glow of the rising sun peeks over the eastern wall of the city, finally pouring into the bowl of the Bay.  By the time it brightens the top of the sails docked along the wharf, the business of the Wharf District is in full swing.

Repairs have already begun on the _Lord Bingham’s Belle_, and swarms of carpenters hang suspended from ropes slung over her bow.  The pungent smell of tar hangs thick in the air as workers paint over the newly repaired portions, sealing it against further water and weather damage.


----------



## reddist (Aug 17, 2005)

You’ve seen the _Sea’s Righteous Might_ from a distance, perhaps even walked down to her mooring to get a closer look in the past couple of days.  She’s a slender three-masted ship, with the graceful lines evident of Elven woodlore but with thick support structures and sturdy engineering, clearly the work of Dwarven craftsman.  Her wooden planks look like honeyed oak and are polished to a smooth, comforting sheen, with the trim painted a deep royal blue and interlaced with both graceful lines of Elven script and thick cuneiform Dwarven runes.  Her sails look and flow like sheets of satin, but you know they are stronger than the thickest canvas, and the ropes and rigging are rumored to be of the strongest spider-spun silk ever known.

Captain Peliad Kestor is widely known as one of the best sailors alive, after spending over three decades in the Caldesssan Navy.  He was Fleet Commander during the last two naval wars, both of which pitted Kestor’s naval and tactical skills against the smaller, faster ships of the Jarlsmen from the Northern Jodan Isles.  Now in his late 60s, and being done with commanding any more than a single ship, Captain Kestor has retired to the ship he spent fifteen years designing, financing, and building, drawing from his own vast knowledge of ships and sailing, as well as the woodlore of his Elven allies and the unmatched engineering skills of Dwarven smiths.


----------



## reddist (Aug 17, 2005)

Iggy Glenfannon meets you at the ramp, waving you over and introducing you to Kestor’s first mate, and tall, thickly built man wearing tan canvas breeches and a sleeveless white tunic with ragged edges where he ripped the arms off.  Bryce “Shorty” Ayala stands an imposing 6 foot 5 inches and appears to be made entirely of ropy muscle.  His shaven head is covered with a red bandana, and a series of three golden hoops, each smaller than the next, adorn his left ear.  Thinking back to fire on the night before, you think you remember seeing Bryce commanding a crew of men to aid in the efforts to save the _Belle_.

“Aye, I remember you lot from the other day.  Good work on the docks last night.  Glad to have you aboard.  Iggy, tell Floater to move their stuff up.  C’mon, I’ll show you around.”

As Iggy turns to relay this message he nods and smiles at you, telling you he’ll catch up once everyone is checked in and the Righteous Might is about to sail.  Bryce leads you up the plank and onto the deck of the mighty ship.  There is a bustle of activity swarming around you as supplies are stowed, rigging checked, and the multitude of last-minute adjustments are made to the ship and cargo.  You notice Bryce is barefoot, as are many of the crew.

Noticing you staring at his feet, Bryce explains, “Yar, you get a better feel for the ship’s balance, with naught between you and her deck.  Not so important here, still moored as we are, but wait ‘til we set sail!  Try it!”   He moves with much more grace and agility than you might expect for someone so large and bulky.  Bryce leads you to the main deck, where he introduces you to two more people, both of whom are wearing shoes.


----------



## reddist (Aug 17, 2005)

Oswald Osario is also dressed in loose-fitting baggy pants and a sleeveless tunic, though his clothes are a pale blue with navy trim, bleached almost gray by sun, wind, and seaspray.  His pants are sewn with numerous pockets and pouches, and around his waist he wears a worn black leather belt with even more small satches and pouches.  His bare shoulders are deeply tanned and covered in swirling chaotic tattoos.  His dark hair is cut raggedly short, just to keep it out of his dark blue eyes.  He winks at you as he introduces himself as the Ship’s Mage, and you can tell he’s probably a pretty fun guy to drink with.

Cyrus is also dressed in clothes bleached by many days of sun and water, and his once white tunic and gray pants are now nearly the same color.  There is green piping along the edges of his short sleeves and the bottom of his shirt, which hangs open nearly to his waist.  On his chest you can see two tattoos, one representing the Sibling Na-Gods, and the other Piter specifically.  Around his neck he wears a silver symbol of Piter, which has tarnished to a dull gray.  He wears a stubbled beard, and his brown hair is flecked with peppered grey at the temples.  His hand-shake is firm and there is a mischievous twinkle in his green eyes as he introduces himself as the Ship’s Cleric.

You can tell that these two are good, fast friends, and are likely to get into all sorts of good-natured trouble.

Knowledge (Arcana) [DC15] [sblock] The tattoos covering Oswald's shoulders and biceps are related to water and air magic, and are quite complex.  He adds to them as he grows in power, and is probably a formidable spellcaster. [/sblock]

Party [sblock] Cyrus is a priest of the Sibling god Piter, who is known to favor bravado, rougish luck, and quick wit. [/sblock]


----------



## reddist (Aug 17, 2005)

After exchanging a few pleasantries, Bryce interrupts “A few more passengers you should meet a’fore we sail.  C’mon, down in the galley.” The bald, mountainous First Mate leads you through a set of open doors and down a short flight of wooden stairs into an open galley, with long, low benches stretching from starboard to port, and rows of open port holes running along both sides.  A passageway leads aft, towards the kitchen, and another fore, towards bunks and storage.  You see another short passageway leading down into the cargo area, but Bryce instead directs your attention to a small band of people sitting together on the benches, enjoying cups of hot spiced coffee.  They seem to all hover over a small stack of unfurled maps, detailing portions of the Caldessan coastline and the Crescent Sea.  You catch a glimpse of the top map, showing previously uncharted regions beyond the Ichidan Isles, which seems to hold much of their interest.

A woman with dark braided hair, a sleeveless, weathered leather vest over a dark green tunic, and high, soft leather boots stands to greet you.  Much as you recall Bryce from last night, you vaguely remember her too, leading her small crew during the fire-fight.

“Ah, so this is the muscle Iggy hired…”  She gives each of you a critical eye, only momentarily lingering on Bran.   “Well, you must have done well for yourselves last night.  But I must say, as mercenaries, I’m not impressed.”   She turns toward her crew, waving her arm at them in introduction. “I am Dorcas Oakenwald, and I am the head of the expedition team.  Kestor may command this ship, but once we land, I’m in charge.  WE are the explorers here, YOUR job is to keep pirates and monsters off our backs.”  She pauses here, turning to look at you again.  Sniffing disdainfully she waves a hand, dismissing you.


----------



## reddist (Aug 17, 2005)

Bryce leads you back up to the deck.  “Don’t mind Dorcas too much.  Ya might hafta put up with her scorn whilst we sail, but once we land, she’ll be too busy to be rude.  Your rooms are aft, other side of the kitchen, under the Cap’n’s quarters.  M’lady Calathar, you’ll be bunking portside, with Sherry Gummald, one of Dorcas’ team.  The rest of you will share the cabin on the starboard.  Now iffen ya don’t mind, I’ve work to do a'fore we cast off!”

Bryce turns to take his leave, but he adds, “Oh, and dinner in the officer’s mess tonight, with m’self, Iggy, Dorcas, and Cap’n Kestor!  Until then, just stay outta the way!”


----------



## reddist (Aug 18, 2005)

OOC: Feel free to interact with the various NPCs, or explore the ship a bit.  

Bran [sblock]  You might have heard of Dorcas Oakenwald and her reputation for being a snobby, elitist hardass, but someone who gets jobs done.  She is in regular employ by the cartographer's guild, as is usually "in the field."  Finding her at the head of this expedition is no surprise, considering her skill and reputation...  but perhaps a bit disappoinging nonetheless...[/sblock]

Jaleph [sblock] Oswald Osario is not a new name to you, but it is unlikely that you've met him.  He is a member in full standing at the Mage's Guild, he doesn't check in much.  You might know he is a native of the Ichidan Isles and since he signed on w/ Captain Kestor, he hasn't spent much time in the Mage's Guild at all, missing many votes, meetings, and role calls.  As far as you know he still pays his dues though, but most "serious" wizards discount him as a reckless, wild talent. [/sblock]

Kragor [sblock] Bryce Ayala looks even more familiar to you... and you finally recall seeing him a few nights previous, at a brawl in a bar in a seedier portion of the Wharf District.  Bare knuckled, he held his own against a handful of common ruffians, knocking them back and laughing all the while.  He seemed to be able to put down a fair amount of Dwarven Oak-Aged Ale...  not nearly as much as you, of course, but you remember being slightly impressed. [/sblock]

Marisa [sblock] You know you've heard of Cyrus, priest of Piter, before.  He seems to be a favorite of many of the clinics and shelters near the Wharf District.  Cyrus is known to stop by when the _Righteous Might _ is in port, to help out with food lines and those who need healing.  All those who speak of him do so with a chuckle, and remark on the many pranks he plays on the Dock Watch and some of the more draconian dock foremen. [/sblock]


----------



## scout989 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

After checking to make sure that his gear has been stowed, Jaleph wanders off to find Oswald.
Upon spotting him, Jaleph wanders over and offers up his hand (way up!).  "Aye, hello there, lad!  D'you know, My friend Harley over at the Mage's Guild has been giving me an earful about you over the last coupla days, since you've been back in town and all.  I must say it's nice to meet so accomplished a mage, quite an honor for a simple enchanter like me.  But tell me, are the stories true?"


----------



## Animus (Aug 21, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> OOC: Feel free to interact with the various NPCs, or explore the ship a bit.
> 
> Bran [sblock]  You might have heard of Dorcas Oakenwald and her reputation for being a snobby, elitist hardass, but someone who gets jobs done.  She is in regular employ by the cartographer's guild, as is usually "in the field."  Finding her at the head of this expedition is no surprise, considering her skill and reputation...  but perhaps a bit disappoinging nonetheless...[/sblock]




Looking a little surprised at seeing Dorcas Oakenwald, Bran introduces himself with an appropriate flourish. "Greetings, Dorcas. I see that you'll be joining us,"  he says, a little amused that a woman that is so full of herself is coming along on a mission that is "beneath" her.


----------



## scout989 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

After spending a few moments talking with the ship's mage and seeing who they knew in common, Jaleph wanders back in the direction of the first mate.

"Hey there, Bryce.  How long before we set sail?  Y'see," Jaleph leans in a little closer and lowers his voice a bit, "I unaccountably forgot to lay in a supply of brandy for the trip.  Do I have time to go and fix my little oversight?"


----------



## reddist (Aug 24, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> After checking to make sure that his gear has been stowed, Jaleph wanders off to find Oswald.
> Upon spotting him, Jaleph wanders over and offers up his hand (way up!).  "Aye, hello there, lad!  D'you know, My friend Harley over at the Mage's Guild has been giving me an earful about you over the last coupla days, since you've been back in town and all.  I must say it's nice to meet so accomplished a mage, quite an honor for a simple enchanter like me.  But tell me, are the stories true?"





Oswald's grip is firm but friendly, and he smiles down at you with bright, even teeth.  "What, that bit about the drunk magisters and the wagon of dead toads?  I had nothing to do with that!  It was all him!"   Oswald points a finger at Cyrus, leaning against the railing not too far from you.  Cyrus shakes his head and rolls his eyes, dismissing Oswald's accusations with wave of his hand.  Apparently this is a common arguement.

"Hey... Jaleph... didn't I see your name on a list of recent promotions?  You passed your Second Cirlce a few months ago! Good work on that."  Oswald gives you a pat on the back, and then starts looking over his tattoos.  Finally finding the one he's looking for, he points it out to you.  "This is the one I got for passing my Second Circle tests."  He finger directs you to a dark blot of ink on his upper right arm, the iridescent blue ink seems to swirl and spin in the mid-morning sun.  It seems to represent a wave, crashing down on itself.

"Harely, yeah I know him.  He's one of the few who don't give me the eye when I stop in to pick up moonflower petals or chips of blue granite.  Hard to find some of that stuff on the islands we stop at.  Anyway, nice to meet you, Jaleph!  Feel free to stop by for a drink sometime!"


----------



## reddist (Aug 24, 2005)

Animus said:
			
		

> Looking a little surprised at seeing Dorcas Oakenwald, Bran introduces himself with an appropriate flourish. "Greetings, Dorcas. I see that you'll be joining us,"  he says, a little amused that a woman that is so full of herself is coming along on a mission that is "beneath" her.





Dorcas narrows her eyes to glare at Bran, clearly trying to decide if he is being sarcastic or not.  Finally she says "Bran Olvant.  I must say I'm a little surprised to see you aboard this ship.  This sort of expedition takes us a long way from civilization, you know.  I've never known you to be more than a month in the field at a time.  Sure you can handle being so far away from all your friends and comforts?"


----------



## reddist (Aug 24, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> After spending a few moments talking with the ship's mage and seeing who they knew in common, Jaleph wanders back in the direction of the first mate.
> 
> "Hey there, Bryce.  How long before we set sail?  Y'see," Jaleph leans in a little closer and lowers his voice a bit, "I unaccountably forgot to lay in a supply of brandy for the trip.  Do I have time to go and fix my little oversight?"




"Little man, we're sailors!  You think we'd leave port without plenty o' rum and brandy?  Go and see the quatermaster, or send Floater off ship.  That's what he's for, takin' care o' the passengers."  Bryce points out the wiry, lanky teenager who moved your luggage earlier.  Floater is dressed in what might be Bryce's cast-off clothing.  Everything hangs loosely on his bony frame, several sizes too large.  "Just tell him want you want, and he should take care of it.  If not, let me know, and I'll throw him over!"   Bryce guffaws at this, slapping you hard enough on the back to make you stumble.


----------



## scout989 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Jaleph Bigthumbs Halfling Sorceror*

Jaleph laughs along, thinking how fun it will be to sail the wide ocean with the people he's met; they all seem to be good, fun-loving types of people.

He does, however, take Floater aside and ask him to slip off and pick up a few bottles of Burrfoot's Best Brandy.  He hands over 50gp.  Seeing the look that he gets for this, he sighs and says "Look, we're gonna be gone fer a long time, sonny.  I don't want to get out to the middle o' nowhere and suddenly run out of 'provisions,' you get me?"

He then sets off to find Dorcas.  Seeing her and Bran engaged in conversation, he decides to just watch them for a few moments before joining in.


----------



## Animus (Aug 25, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> Dorcas narrows her eyes to glare at Bran, clearly trying to decide if he is being sarcastic or not.  Finally she says "Bran Olvant.  I must say I'm a little surprised to see you aboard this ship.  This sort of expedition takes us a long way from civilization, you know.  I've never known you to be more than a month in the field at a time.  Sure you can handle being so far away from all your friends and comforts?"




"Then you don't know me, do you? Well, it seems we're stuck together for a while, so let's try go get along, eh?" Bran says, extending a hand to shake.


----------



## reddist (Aug 30, 2005)

Animus said:
			
		

> "Then you don't know me, do you? Well, it seems we're stuck together for a while, so let's try go get along, eh?" Bran says, extending a hand to shake.





Dorcas considers your outstretched hand for a moment before meeting your gaze with her own steady, cold glare.  "Well, we'll see if you live up to your _reputation_.  Just do your job, and I'll do mine.  And try to keep that halfling sober."   She brushes by your hand, refusing to take it, and storms out of kitchen.

The four other journeyman explorers under her command take her cue and gather up the maps, squeezing around you as they file out through the passage.  They don't look quite as angry as Dorcas, and one even shrugs and smiles briefly, wiggling his fingers in a little wave as he leaves.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 6, 2005)

"Well, Bran, this ought to be an entertaining trip, don't you think?"  Jaleph is quietly amused to see his shipmate's charm be rebuffed... though he has no desire to see how his own would fare.


----------

